# Battlefield 3 Premium: Alle Extras und Features in der großen Übersicht - Lohnt sich der Kauf?



## TheKhoaNguyen (5. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 Premium: Alle Extras und Features in der großen Übersicht - Lohnt sich der Kauf?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 Premium: Alle Extras und Features in der großen Übersicht - Lohnt sich der Kauf?


----------



## looser111 (5. Juni 2012)

oh man ey ich dachte schon die dlc´s sind ne plage... mittlerweile ist es garnicht mehr so illusorisch das man bald für patches zahlen darf...
ich brauchs nicht.


----------



## BlaxXxer (5. Juni 2012)

Tja. Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe damals über 500€ in einen neuen Rechner gesteckt, plus nochmal Windows 7, um dann endlich das 50€ teure Spiel spielen zu können. Und jetzt soll ich nochmal 50€ zahlen? Ich finde es eine unfassbare Geldmacherei. 
Aber naja, die Zeiten, in denen man ein Spiel gekauft hat und für immer was von hatte sind wohl vorbei. 
Andererseits geben viele CoD Spieler jedes Jahr 50€ für ein neues Spiel aus. 
Eigentlich kann ich sowas nicht unterstützen, aber ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich es mir eh kaufen werde. Trotzdem sch***e!


----------



## karsten2409 (5. Juni 2012)

Also für den Preis muss man es nicht kaufen , gibt Key Shops in denen man dies sicher um 50 % günstiger bekommt !


----------



## Bitfreezer (5. Juni 2012)

Und somit haben sie für ein einzelnes Spiel 100,- Euro kassiert. Da habt ihr den Grund, warum keine Mods mehr erwünscht sind, sonst würden sich die Spieler einfach selbst neue gute Maps bauen.


----------



## Yaschir (5. Juni 2012)

Naja solange man es irgendwo für 20-30€ (guter Addonpreis) bekommt, kann man es sicher kaufen, ansonsten FU EA!


----------



## Meckermann (5. Juni 2012)

EA = Elektronische Abzocke


----------



## dodo1977 (5. Juni 2012)

@Bitfreezer 
Genau der selbe gedanke kommt mir auch auf.Wenn wir alle selber Maps oder Mods bauen könnten ohje das wäre der alptraum für den haufen.Ich bin echt sowas von geladen.
Genau so stell dir vor du willst auf deinen Lieblings Server 10 mann vor dir und dann kommt der Premium kunde und spawnt dann vor dir. Na da fühlt man sich gleich wie ein Mensch 2ter Klasse. Sollte ich das sehen bei uns auf dem Server bekommt er von mir auch ne Premium behandlung und das umsonst!
Für mich/uns von unseren Team sind ALLE leute gleich und so behandeln wir auch alle.


----------



## pfc2k8 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab es mir gekauft und bin auch glücklich darüber.
Klar, es sind 50€. Aber ich denke mir halt: Ich hab schon 250h im BF3-Multiplayer verbrach. Das Spiel kam mich 55€ (LE). Das macht also  22 Cent pro Spielstunde. Und wenn ich jetzt mal am Wochenende weggehe und ordentlich einen hebe, dann sind auch ganz schnell mal 50€ weg. Da geh ich im Monat lieber 1x weniger einen heben und kauf mir dafür alle DLC's mit neuen Maps, Gamemodes und Waffen sowie anderen Kleinigkeiten und hab damit wieder für sehr viele Stunden Spaß.


----------



## dangee (5. Juni 2012)

Natürlich wollen sie Geld machen!! wtf?! was glaubt ihr denn warum ein Konzern Millionen in ein Projekt steckt? Damit ihr nen schönen Feierabend habt?

Das Spiel hat man gekauft und es ist rund und in sich stimmig. Dass ein Support weit über 1 Jahr weitergeht ist in dem Umfang ohne weitere Kosten nicht möglich. Einmalig 2-3 Maps nach ein paar Monaten auf den Markt werfen ist etwas anderes als das was die AddOns zusammen bieten.

Das Hauptspiel ist mit 9 Maps erschienen; 20 kommen dazu mit dem ganzen Krams (Waffen, Fahrzeuge...) hinzu weitere Modi.
Das ganze - ein Garant für weiteren finanzintensiven Support mit Patches etc.


Aber: Lasst uns mal meckern. Das geht immer. Jammern und meckern. Fiese EA Geldsäcke... es nervt.


----------



## Bullwey-M (5. Juni 2012)

*100 Prozent Agree....*



dangee schrieb:


> Natürlich wollen sie Geld machen!! wtf?! was glaubt ihr denn warum ein Konzern Millionen in ein Projekt steckt? Damit ihr nen schönen Feierabend habt?
> 
> Das Spiel hat man gekauft und es ist rund und in sich stimmig. Dass ein Support weit über 1 Jahr weitergeht ist in dem Umfang ohne weitere Kosten nicht möglich. Mal 2-3 Maps ein paar Monate auf den Markt werfen ist etwas anderes als das was die AddOns zusammen bieten.
> 
> ...



so siehts aus. Leistung gegen Kohle, ist bei Mc Donalds und Ford genauso. Pech wenns einige nervt. Ich besitze keine 100 Spiele sondern nur ein paar, und daher kann ich mit den paar Kröten leben. Und ganz ehrlich, muss ja keiner kaufen....


----------



## wurzn (5. Juni 2012)

alles schön und gut, aber "Wer sich zudem über Warteschlangen beim Server-Zutritt ärgert, bekommt eine höhere Priorität bei der Vergabe frei werdender Slots." find ich nicht gut. die leute haben ihre eigenen server und dann sagt ea, wer zuerst kommt. bin mal gespannt, ob nicht prem auf bestimmte server überhaupt noch rauf kommt dann. 
ich wollt mir die dlc zwar kaufen, einzeln, auch wenn ich dabei 10 euro verlier. vollpreis, für ein spiel, das ich zz wenig spiele is mir dann doch zuviel. evt kauf ich dann halt keines ihrer dlcs, weil es ja "dumm" is nicht das paket zu kaufen.


----------



## T-I3ag (5. Juni 2012)

dodo1977 schrieb:


> @Bitfreezer
> Genau der selbe gedanke kommt mir auch auf.Wenn wir alle selber Maps oder Mods bauen könnten ohje das wäre der alptraum für den haufen.Ich bin echt sowas von geladen.
> Genau so stell dir vor du willst auf deinen Lieblings Server 10 mann vor dir und dann kommt der Premium kunde und spawnt dann vor dir. Na da fühlt man sich gleich wie ein Mensch 2ter Klasse. Sollte ich das sehen bei uns auf dem Server bekommt er von mir auch ne Premium behandlung und das umsonst!
> Für mich/uns von unseren Team sind ALLE leute gleich und so behandeln wir auch alle.



Dümmste Argumentation ever. Wenn du im Kino bist wirfst du auch den raus, der mehr gezahlt hat um nen besseren Platz zu bekommen???
Achso stimmt, wir sind ja alle gleich...mann..mann..mann...was für ein Träumer


Jaja. Pöses Pöses DICE. Und erst EA. Wie gesagt, ist echt ne Sauerei, dass Firmen für ihre Produkte (bzw. mehr Extras/Inhalt/Service) Geld verlangen. 

Da wollen doch tätsachlich Autofirmen, dass man für Extras wie Klimaanlage oder Navi Geld bezahlt. Das haben die Schweine bestimmt vorher extra ausgebaut.

Da will ein Supermarkt doch wirklich nochmal Geld, nur weil ich nicht nur 1 Cola kaufe sondern später wieder komme und erneut 2 mitnehmen will. Es darf doch nur der erste Artikel etwas kosten. Alles andere MUSS kostenlos sein.

Und jetzt machen diese charakterlosen Spielefirmen das nach. Die könnten uns das doch so nachwerfen. Ich mein, den Personaleinsatz, die Ressourcen und Betriebskosten haben die doch eh.

Wo soll das noch hinführen...


----------



## NineEleven (5. Juni 2012)

Ein stolzer Preis, bei dem Alter des Spiels. Aber dafür gibts auch einiges geboten. Is nix für mich, der sich das Spiel mal casual gönnt...Vielleicht mal ein DLC, aber von dem Konsum her bleibe ich hinter dem Preis.
Für Hardcore Zocker sicher ein gutes Paket!

btw: Das EA Gemecker ist auch völlig daneben und unangebracht. Es wird niemand gezwungen, es sich zu kaufen und das Titel von solcher Qualität nunmal Geld kosten ist auch bekannt.


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (5. Juni 2012)

hmm, ich hab mir BF3 für 26 € gekauft, da kann ich die 50 € verkraften.


----------



## Porsche2k (5. Juni 2012)

Ich geb dem Spiel noch ein Jahr, dann ist es pay over skill. War Rock lässt grüßen. Ohne mich.


----------



## wurzn (5. Juni 2012)

@T-I3ag:

"Da will ein Supermarkt doch wirklich nochmal Geld, nur weil ich nicht nur 1 Cola kaufe sondern später wieder komme und erneut 2 mitnehmen will. Es darf doch nur der erste Artikel etwas kosten. Alles andere MUSS kostenlos sein" 

ja, und der käufer der 1 cola kauft, und 5 im vorraus bezahlt, muss an der kasse nicht warten?


"Da wollen doch tätsachlich Autofirmen, dass man für Extras wie Klimaanlage oder Navi Geld bezahlt. Das haben die Schweine bestimmt vorher extra ausgebaut."

wer keine klima braucht, soll dann noch auf die auslieferung länger warten???


"Jaja. Pöses Pöses DICE. Und erst EA. Wie gesagt, ist echt ne Sauerei, dass Firmen für ihre Produkte (bzw. mehr Extras/Inhalt/Service) Geld verlangen."

welcher service? das sie dich bevorzugen in einer warteschlange, auf nen server, den evt du auch bezahlst?

hauptsache deine argumentation lässt nix offen.....


----------



## T-I3ag (5. Juni 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> @T-I3ag:
> 
> "Da will ein Supermarkt doch wirklich nochmal Geld, nur weil ich nicht nur 1 Cola kaufe sondern später wieder komme und erneut 2 mitnehmen will. Es darf doch nur der erste Artikel etwas kosten. Alles andere MUSS kostenlos sein"
> 
> ...


 
Öhhm..Themaverfehlung. 6. Setzen.
Kommentar nochmal durchlesen und verstehen. Danke.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Juni 2012)

Battlelog Umfrage: Are you planning to get BF3 Premium?:
69% yes
31% No


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Dümmste Argumentation ever. Wenn du im Kino bist wirfst du auch den raus, der mehr gezahlt hat um nen besseren Platz zu bekommen???
> Achso stimmt, wir sind ja alle gleich...mann..mann..mann...was für ein Träumer


 
DAS ist die dümmste Argumentation ever.

Ich könnte mir jetzt die Mühe machen und eine bessere Niederschreiben, aber wenn ich eins hier gelernt habe: Sich mit Leuten wie dir zu streiten hat keinen Sinn, denn mit Logik ist denen nicht beizukommen. Drum erkenne diesen Post als Kritik gegen deine Person in Ermangelung eines dislikebuttons an und nicht als Start einer Argumentationskette.


----------



## simba572 (5. Juni 2012)

schaut doch garnicht mal so uninteressant aus wie ich dachte,
vielleicht hole ich mir den dlc mit den größten bf maps aller zeiten


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Juni 2012)

simba572 schrieb:


> schaut doch garnicht mal so uninteressant aus wie ich dachte,
> vielleicht hole ich mir den dlc mit den größten bf maps aller zeiten


 
Auch dafür brauchst du nicht zwingend Premium  
Wenn mir ein DLC Umfang- und Konzepttechnisch gefällt, werde ich ihn mir holen. Aber Premium kommt mir nicht ins Haus.


----------



## anubra (5. Juni 2012)

ich habs mir gehold und bin glücklichd darüber,

hatte sowieso vor mir alle DLCs zu holen von dh schon ne ersparnis, und bekomm noch n paar extra zuckerl dazu, wie dogtag assignments, messer early access und so 

selbst mit der LE und dh B2K gratis, erspar ich mir 10€


----------



## T-I3ag (5. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> DAS ist die dümmste Argumentation ever.
> 
> Ich könnte mir jetzt die Mühe machen und eine bessere Niederschreiben, aber wenn ich eins hier gelernt habe: Sich mit Leuten wie dir zu streiten hat keinen Sinn, denn mit Logik ist denen nicht beizukommen. Drum erkenne diesen Post als Kritik gegen deine Person in Ermangelung eines dislikebuttons an und nicht als Start einer Argumentationskette.



Leute wie ich. Aha.

Nur weil ich nicht deiner Meinung bin? Weil ich ne eigene Meinung habe? Weil ich nicht "mimimimimmi die sind alle doof" mache??

Find ich gut wie du begründest, dass mein Beispiel die dümmste Argumentation ist. Nämlich gar nicht. Das zeugt von rhetorischer Hochbegabung.

BTW: Ich wurde in keinem Kommentar persönlich. Und ich glaub dir, dass du nicht diskutieren willst. Einfach "Mimimi Du bist doof!" schreien und dann wegrennen scheint eher dein Stil zu sein.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Leute wie ich. Aha.
> 
> Nur weil ich nicht deiner Meinung bin? Weil ich ne eigene Meinung habe? Weil ich nicht "mimimimimmi die sind alle doof" mache??
> 
> ...


 
*Seufz* Dann auf ein neues.

Ich habe durchaus begründet, warum (!) ich nicht auf deine "Argumentation"  eingegangen bin. 
Da du das wohl großzügig überlesen hast also:

Mir ist völlig gleich, was du für eine Meinung hast. Ich stehe dem Thema  recht neutral gegenüber: Ich denke nicht, dass das Abzocke ist, ich  denke auch nicht, dass es ein Schnäppchen ist. 

Mich stört nicht was du sagst, sondern wie. Und bitte: Wer einen Satz  mit: "Dümmste Argumentation ever" beginnt wirkt schon   beleidigend/aggressiv. 

Deine Argumentation ist schlecht, weil: 1. Sie absolut nichts mit dem  Thema zu tun hat und es auch nicht erklärt oder auch nur anreißt.
                                                          2. Der  Vergleich an sich schon unsinnig ist (wieso sollte ICH jemand  rauswerfen, wenn er       mehr bezahlt als ich, inwieweit ist das meine  Aufgabe?)

Eine bessere wäre: Ja, ich wäre sauer, wenn: Ich Eintritt für das Kino  bezahlt hätte und den Anfang verpasse, weil ich DANACH erfahre, dass  jemand mehr bezahlen kann, um sich vordrängeln zu dürfen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Juni 2012)

> Und ich glaub dir, dass du nicht diskutieren willst. Einfach "Mimimi Du  bist doof!" schreien und dann wegrennen scheint eher dein Stil zu sein.


Meinen Stil kannst du recherchieren, der ist im Forum vermerkt. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern irgendwann mimimi geschrieben zu haben 
Dass du doof bist, dem würde ich so nicht zustimmen, ich kenne dich nicht, ich würde dich aber durchaus als jemand bezeichnen (um auf mein ich will nicht mit Leuten wie dir Argumentieren, da das nicht machbar ist Argument zurückzukommen) der bei mir auf der /mute Liste steht. 

In dem Sinne


----------



## T-I3ag (5. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Mich stört nicht was du sagst, sondern wie. Und bitte: Wer einen Satz  mit: "Dümmste Argumentation ever" beginnt wirkt schon   beleidigend/aggressiv.


 
Wen genau hab ich da beleidigt?? Die Argumentation an sich, richtig. Ich habe nicht den Typen gemeint. Differenzieren zwischen dem "Kommentator" und dem "Kommentar" sollte man schon können. Nur wenn einer mal etwas dummes sagt, (und ich meine jetzt NICHT den Kollegen den ich eigentlich angesprochen hatte -  sondern allgemein) ist dieser nicht gleich dumm.




Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> 2. Der  Vergleich an sich schon unsinnig ist (wieso sollte ICH jemand  rauswerfen, wenn er       mehr bezahlt als ich, inwieweit ist das meine  Aufgabe?)


Ist er nicht. Nicht immer alles verallgemeinern. Ich beziehe mich immer auf die Zitierten. Wenn du dir den Kommentar  von dodo richtig durchgelesen hättest, würdest du merken, dass er offensichtlich Admin ist. Von daher passt das mit dem rauswerfen. 

Und wenn ein Admin mich kickt, (auch wenn er es nicht ausspricht, aber er meint es offensichtlich), nur weil ich für einen Premium Dienst bezahlt habe, mit einem Extra, welches ich nicht abwählen konnte und nicht ein- und ausschalten kann, dann ist das einfach ein schlechter Admin.


----------



## T-I3ag (5. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Meinen Stil kannst du recherchieren, der ist im Forum vermerkt. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern irgendwann mimimi geschrieben zu haben
> Dass du doof bist, dem würde ich so nicht zustimmen, ich kenne dich nicht, ich würde dich aber durchaus als jemand bezeichnen (um auf mein ich will nicht mit Leuten wie dir Argumentieren, da das nicht machbar ist Argument zurückzukommen) der bei mir auf der /mute Liste steht.
> 
> In dem Sinne


 
Aha. Das erkennst du anhand eines Kommentars. Respekt. 
Vorurteile machen das Leben so schön einfach...


----------



## jacklos (5. Juni 2012)

obwohl ich ea echt keine kohle mehr in den arsch blasen wollte, bin ich dennoch am überlegen es mir zu kaufen. allerdings würde ich per proxy nach indien rüber wandern und es dort für umgerechnet 21 euro kaufen.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (5. Juni 2012)

NineEleven schrieb:


> Ein stolzer Preis, bei dem Alter des Spiels.


 Wat


----------



## wind1945 (5. Juni 2012)

Hi

Premium ist zu teuer ! Meinen Standpunkt habe ich schon in einen anderen Thread vertreten.

Gruß 

PS @T-l3ag du schreibst schon "aggressiv".


----------



## sharkfunky (5. Juni 2012)

Ich denke, Premium wird seine Vor- und Nachteile haben. Für mich persönlich kommt es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht in Frage, mir Premium zu holen aber ich bin auch nicht davon abgeneigt.
Klar könnte ich auch meckern,daß ich wieder Geld bezahlen muss, um mehr vom Game zu erleben aber shit happens.
Durch den Erwerb weiterer Games/ Dlcs etc. können die Entwickler wenigstens ihre Rechnungen bezahlen und mir ist egal, ob sie damit Millionen verdienen, denn diese Werke stammen von ihnen.

Was mich stört, ist, daß Premium-user dann Vorrang in der Warteschlange haben. Es ist zwar schon immer so,daß man eigene Clan-mitglieder schneller aufn Server holt und andere dafür kickt aber das dann jemand ohne Ankündigung schneller rauf kommt,find ich bissl mies.
Ich lass auch niemanden in der Warteschlange vor, nur weil dieser sich ein V.I.P.-Schild gekauft hat. Ich denke mal,daß EA sich mit der Warteschlange weitere Premium-user erhofft aber naja.
Ich werds abwarten,wie das ganze weitergehen wird, schließlich ist es meine Entscheidung,was ich kaufe.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Juni 2012)

sharkfunky schrieb:


> Ich werds abwarten,wie das ganze weitergehen wird, schließlich ist es meine Entscheidung,was ich kaufe.


 
Ja schon, aber da kommen wir zum Punkt. Bei der Warteschlangenfrage wirst du übergangen. Es ist nicht mehr der Fall, dass man sagen kann: Hey wers nicht will, bekommts nicht und fertig. 
Der Fall ist folgender: Wer es nicht will - kriegt Nachteile.

Eine beängstigende Entwicklung.


----------



## Arthr702 (5. Juni 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Wat


 
Ich denk mal er meint, dass wir nach einem halben Jahr erneut 50 Euro auf den Tresen legen dürfen um neuen Content zu bekommen.

@Topic

Das Premiumpaket kommt für mich ebenfalls nicht in Frage, weil mir einfach die Verhältnismäßigkeit fehlt. Mit dem Vorrang in Warteschlangen kann ich noch gut leben, da ich mir nur freie Server suche. Von daher soll es mir egal sein, dass andere dafür Geld ausgeben wollen.
Der Content ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht die 50 Euro wert, da ich weder B2K noch einmal bezahlen will (handhoch, wer Bf3 ohne dem Addon geholt hat), noch die Katze im Sack kaufe. Ich fand mal die Beschreibung schön, dass ein Nutzer mal das Premium-Paket mit Schrödingers Katze verglichen hat. Wir wissen nicht ob die Katze lebt oder tod ist (was die DLC's noch bringen), wir uns die Kiste trotzdem blindlings zulegen sollen.

[MILCHMÄDCHENRECHNUNG]

Ich gehe jetzt mal von 6 Millionen Einheiten aus, die von BF3 verkauft worden sind. Sprich, wenn eine Karte für einen Euro über den Tisch geht, dann sind das schon bei 10% Käufer der Map 60.000 Euro. Und 10 % sind da für mich noch pessimistisch geschätzt. Welcher Mapper (+Modeller) verdient denn schon so viel, dass selbst die 60.000 gerechtfertigt sind? Selbst wenn hier noch Miete/Strom und was weiß ich noch mit rein kommt, schon bei den Zahlen würde ein wenig Gewinn abfallen.

[/MILCHMÄDCHENRECHNUNG]

Klar mag der Ansatz ein wenig hinken, sollte mal aber aufzeigen, dass es rein um den Gewinn von EA geht, da entweder die meißten Mitarbeiter am nächsten Teil hängen, bzw. an anderen Projekten mitwirken.

Kurzum: Der Premiumaccount ist für mich weder userfreundlich noch in irgend einer Weise ein Vorteil für mich.


----------



## Herculessy (5. Juni 2012)

oh man ich hab bf3 erst angefangen seit letzten monat und bin nun erst lvl 33 kenn nich alles und mit so vielen waffen blick ich auch net durch und nun soll noch mehr zum freischalten kommen hab noch nichmal alles gesehen ^^ oh man keinen plan was ich brauche und was nicht weiß noch nichmal ob das letzte add on was gebracht hatte hab es gleich seid beginn LOL ich les mir mal eure beiträge durch vieleicht hat ja wer nen tip den ich befolgen könnt


----------



## Hoschmann (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich denke ich werde es mir auch kaufen. 
Wenn ich die Summe aller DLC's zusammen rechne komme ich dabei besser bei weg. 
OK das erste DLC Paket haben eh schon die meisten da es ja in der LE schon dabei war. Aber das stört mich nicht weiter.

Einen Vorteil mit der Warteschlange sehe ich allerdings nicht, wenn man bedenkt das lt. Umfrage 60-70% das Premium Paket erwerben, bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss auch das bei einer Warteschlange 60-70% der Leute ebenfalls Premium haben. Sprich möchte ich auf einen Server Joinen wo schon 10 Leute in der schlange sind, kann ich wenn ich glück habe als 7 oder 8. joinen. 

Problematisch wird es nur wenn die neuen Waffen große Vorteile gegenüber den "alten" Waffen haben, so das man quasi 0 Chance hat ohne Premium.
Davon gehe ich jedoch nicht aus, sicher werden diese "gebalanced".

Fazit, keiner zwingt mich Premium zu kaufen, großen Vorteil im Game gegenüber anderen "No Premium User" hat man nicht.


----------



## T-I3ag (5. Juni 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Hi
> PS @T-l3ag du schreibst schon "aggressiv".


 
Das mag sein. Auch wenn ich es nicht immer so meine. Trotzdem werde ich nicht persönlich.

Der Fall ist eher Folgender: Wers kauft bekommt Vorteile. 
Ob die nun sinnvoll sind oder nicht, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2012)

Für das Geld würde ich mir lieber 5 Spiele aus der Software Pyramide holen


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Juni 2012)

Hoschmann schrieb:


> Also ich denke ich werde es mir auch kaufen.
> Wenn ich die Summe aller DLC's zusammen rechne komme ich dabei besser bei weg.



Du gehst also einfach davon aus, dass du auch alle DLCs willst?  gerade zu Endgame ist noch gar nichts bekannt. Gewagt...


----------



## DarkStaRX (5. Juni 2012)

Schon gestern gegen 22:30Ur gekauft... Ab geht's!


----------



## Hoschmann (5. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Du gehst also einfach davon aus, dass du auch alle DLCs willst?  gerade zu Endgame ist noch gar nichts bekannt. Gewagt...



Ich denke schon das ich alle DLC's kaufen werden, und Du hast sicher Recht über Endgame ist noch nichts bekannt. Theoretisch kann es auch sein das es doch nicht released wird, wobei ich mir vorstelle das dann das Geschrei sehr groß sein wird. OK, jetzt kann man wieder argumentieren und sagen das ist EA und DICE eh egal, aber da drehen wir uns im Kreis.

Ich muss auch sagen ich bin ein BF Fan der ersten Stunde, 1942, Vietnam etc.. also daher glaube ich schon das für mich das Paket interessant ist. 

Aber, solange es keine Nachteile für die nicht Premium User gibt, soll doch jeder das Ding kaufen wer es mag, wer nicht hat keine Nachteile und gut ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2012)

gibts die dlcs auch als Retail im Handel dann? Nicht jeder hat ne Kreditkarte, zumal mich sowieso nur Armored Kill interessieren würde.


----------



## pfc2k8 (5. Juni 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> gibts die dlcs auch als Retail im Handel dann? Nicht jeder hat ne Kreditkarte, zumal mich sowieso nur Armored Kill interessieren würde.


Weiß nicht ob es den als Retail im Handel geben wird.
Ich hab auch keine Kreditkarte. Und? Wozu gibt es denn PayPal, sofortüberweisen, giropay etc.? Richtig, das Geld wird einfach per Bankeinzug von deinem Konto abgebucht und du erhälst die Ware sofort.




Herculessy schrieb:


> oh man ich hab bf3 erst angefangen seit letzten monat und bin nun erst lvl 33 kenn nich alles und mit so vielen waffen blick ich auch net durch und nun soll noch mehr zum freischalten kommen hab noch nichmal alles gesehen ^^ oh man keinen plan was ich brauche und was nicht weiß noch nichmal ob das letzte add on was gebracht hatte hab es gleich seid beginn LOL ich les mir mal eure beiträge durch vieleicht hat ja wer nen tip den ich befolgen könnt


"Das letzte Add-On", also Back 2 Karkand, hat 4 neue Maps (Strike at Karkand, Guld of Oman, Wake Island und Sharqi Peninsula) in den Multiplayer des Hauptspiels gebracht. Dazu gab es 10 Aufträge. Wenn man einen Auftrag geschafft hat, hat man eine neue Waffe freigeschalten.

So als Tipp: Probier doch einfach mal alle Waffen durch. Du brauchst ja nicht alle Aufsätze für jede Waffe freischalten. Ich spiel beispielsweise am liebsten als Assault mit der M16A3 und als Engineer mit der M4A1. Und wenn ich für Aufträge z.B. 50 Kills und 25 Headshots mit der F2000 machen muss, na dann spiel ich halt mit der, aber mit der M16A3 und M4A1 komme ich halt besser klar, weil ich den Recoil genau kenne und wie viele Schüsse sitzen müssen, bevor der Gegner umfällt.
Und finde halt einfach für dich die beste Waffe bzw. mit der du am besten umgehen kannst.


----------



## T-I3ag (5. Juni 2012)

Hoschmann schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das ich alle DLC's kaufen werden, und Du hast sicher Recht über Endgame ist noch nichts bekannt..



Bei Endgame wird es erstmals Motorräder geben.


----------



## Kwengie (5. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Dümmste Argumentation ever. Wenn du im Kino bist wirfst du auch den raus, der mehr gezahlt hat um nen besseren Platz zu bekommen???
> Achso stimmt, wir sind ja alle gleich...mann..mann..mann...was für ein Träumer
> 
> 
> ...


 
was ist das für eine Argumentation und die Vergleiche sind an den Haaren herbeigezogen worden.
Die Preise im Kino, Theater oder sonst wo sind schon vor den Vorstellungen bekannt und diese werden während der Vorstellung nicht geändert, jedoch aber bei Battlefield 3. 
Wußten wir im Oktober schon, daß ein Premiumdienst kommen wird und das EA zusätzlich absahnen will?

Da ich seit 2002 Conquest-Spieler bin, habe ich mich wahrlich auf Battlefield 3 bezüglich der Ankündigung gefreut gehabt, daß dieses Battlefield, Vanilla wohlgemerkt, die größten Karten der Battlefield-Geschichte haben wird. Verarscht wurden wir!!!
Armored Kill soll angeblich die größten Karten besitzen, aber wir dürfen dafür blechen und das find ich nicht in Ordnung!

Ich habe nichts gegen die anderen Modi einzuwenden, aber man sollte sich nicht am Ur-Modus vergreifen und diesen verstümmeln.
Aber mit der Community kann man das ja machen und die zahlt fleißig für längst versprochene Inhalte.


----------



## Gerry (5. Juni 2012)

Warum wird hier immer im Zusammenhang mit solchen DLCs von "Betrug" geredet!? 
Wenn Zusatzinhalte nachgeschoben werden, dann macht das doch im Nachhinein des Grundspiel nicht schlechter.

Man kann das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis jeweils für das Grundspiel und die einzelnen DLCs oder das DLC-Premium-Gesamtpaket einzeln heranziehen und sich dementsprechend entscheiden. Niemand wird zu etwas gezwungen, niemand wird etwas weggenommen. 

Und solche qualitativ hochwertigen Zusatzinhalte gab es früher in diesem Umfang keinesfalls umsonst. 

Bei CoD habe ich die DLC-Spielchen nicht mitgemacht. Bei BF3 werde ich wohl beim Premium-Paket zuschlagen. Schade ist nur, dass Besitzer der LE keinen Nachlass von 5-10 € erhalten.


----------



## facopse (5. Juni 2012)

Über EAs Geldgier lässt sich streiten.
Aber hier wird ein super Spiel mit spielerisch sinnvollen und abwechslungsreichen Addons zu einem meiner Meinung nach fairen Preis erweitert, während die Konkurrenz für das selbe Gameplay, weitgehend dieselben Waffen, leicht veränderte Grafik und neuen (im Gegensatz zu BF3 lächerlich kleinen und detailarmen) Maps alle Jahre wieder mit Erfolg 50< Euro verlangt.


----------



## charlie214 (5. Juni 2012)

"Wer sich zudem über Warteschlangen beim Server-Zutritt ärgert, bekommt eine höhere Priorität bei der Vergabe frei werdender Slots."

Und bald kommt Bf3 Deluxe und für nur 50 Euro macht Deine Waffe 25% mehr Schaden....
Wer gerne andere Waffen, maps, Optik will schön und gut, aber Spieler, welche das DLC nicht kaufen zu benachteiligen, ist ne ziemliche Frechheit.


----------



## sonnywhite (5. Juni 2012)

widerliche EA-politik....


----------



## Mothman (5. Juni 2012)

Interessant sind einige der (geplanten) Neuerungen ja schon. 
Aber ich persönlich hab schon so lange nicht mehr BF3 gespielt, dass ich schon total den Überblick verloren habe. 
Was ist neu, was wurde geändert, was spielt sich auf einmal völlig anders?!
Ist irgendwie zu dynamisch die Entwicklung für jemanden, der nur ab und zu mal spielt.


----------



## Chronik (5. Juni 2012)

Kostet dieser Dienst nicht was? (Ich mein monatlich wie bei MMOs)


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (5. Juni 2012)

habs mir grad über den indischen origin store gekauft. hat umgerechnet 21 euro gekostet. denke das ist ein fairer preis.


----------



## Skaty12 (5. Juni 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Kostet dieser Dienst nicht was? (Ich mein monatlich wie bei MMOs)


 
Also ich hab das so verstanden: du kaufst Ende des Jahres die Box mit allen bisher und kommenden DLCs für 50€ und kannst die Dinger dann entweder einlösen oder verkommen lassen.


----------



## Sirius89 (5. Juni 2012)

Können se behalten ihren Müll.DICE=Wannabe Craptivision.

Aber die sheeples werden es eh wieder kaufen und bald is sowas dann gang und gebe bei allen MP Titeln.


----------



## wickedinsane (5. Juni 2012)

Die Frechheit schlechthin (Alleine die Bevorzugung bei der Warteschlange!!) - für mich ist hiermit die BF Serie offiziell gestorben - R.I.P.!


----------



## Schalkmund (5. Juni 2012)

Nix für mich, den ersten DLC habe ich ja ohnehin schon weil er bei BF3 dabei war und Ballern in engen Räumen interessiert mich nicht. Einzig und allein über die Anschaffung von Amored Kill könnte ich noch evtl. nachdenken, da ich mit den derzeitigen Infos noch nicht sagen kann ob es 15€ sein wird.


----------



## TheBlackOne (5. Juni 2012)

Arthr702 schrieb:


> [MILCHMÄDCHENRECHNUNG]
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt mal von 6 Millionen Einheiten aus, die von BF3 verkauft worden sind. Sprich, wenn eine Karte für einen Euro über den Tisch geht, dann sind das schon bei 10% Käufer der Map 60.000 Euro. Und 10 % sind da für mich noch pessimistisch geschätzt. Welcher Mapper (+Modeller) verdient denn schon so viel, dass selbst die 60.000 gerechtfertigt sind? Selbst wenn hier noch Miete/Strom und was weiß ich noch mit rein kommt, schon bei den Zahlen würde ein wenig Gewinn abfallen.
> 
> [/MILCHMÄDCHENRECHNUNG]


 
Entschuldige, aber du scheinst nicht zu wissen, was alles dazugehört, um eine Map oder generell Content für Spiele professionell zu produzieren oder wie eine Spielefirma so ungefähr funktioniert. Es ist eben genau das "was weiß ich", dass da noch "mit rein kommt": Designer, Grafiker, Programmierer, mehrere (!) Mapleute, Tester, Marketing, Querfinanzierung, Miete, Strom, Softwarelizenzen, Büroaustattung etcetcetc.
Ohne dass ich jetzt die genauen Kosten für eine BF3 Map kenne, schätze ich grob, dass du LOCKER von den 60k EUR ausgehen kannst, eher deutlich mehr. Content zu entwickeln ist teuer, Punkt.


----------



## Cicero (5. Juni 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ...Die Preise im Kino, Theater oder sonst wo sind schon vor den Vorstellungen bekannt und diese werden während der Vorstellung nicht geändert, jedoch aber bei Battlefield 3.
> Wußten wir im Oktober schon, daß ein Premiumdienst kommen wird und das EA zusätzlich absahnen will?.


 
Ich drehe mal dein Beispiel um: Weißt du, welche Stücke dein örtliches Theater im Februar 2013 aufführen wird? Und das sie sogar Eintritt verlangen wollen?


----------



## Cicero (5. Juni 2012)

wickedinsane schrieb:


> Die Frechheit schlechthin (Alleine die Bevorzugung bei der Warteschlange!!) - für mich ist hiermit die BF Serie offiziell gestorben - R.I.P.!


 
Meine Güte, was ein Geheule hier... Meine längste Warteschleife waren mal zwei Spieler vor mir. Selbst Schuld, wer sich in einen Server mit 20 Leuten in der Schlange einreiht.


----------



## dangee (5. Juni 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Kostet dieser Dienst nicht was? (Ich mein monatlich wie bei MMOs)


 
nein; einmalig.


----------



## Rafieki (5. Juni 2012)

Viel zu teuer! Wer soll sich denn das andauernd leisten können?! 
Ebenso "unschön" ist es das die Leute die die den Mist unterstützen auch noch bevorzugt werden! 
Leider ist deer Spielspass für mich so groß, das ich kein Bock auf andere Spiele habe und so werde ich nicht drum rum kommen die Geldschäffelei durch den Kauf des einen oder anderen DLC's unterstützen zu müssen! 
Was mich jetzt schon ärgert!
Es wir immer über Leute gemeckert die solche Spiele hacken aber bei diesen Preise dürfen die Entwickler sich nicht wundern!
Kotz würg!


----------



## dangee (5. Juni 2012)

tja der punkt mit dem Prioritäten ist diskussionswürdig. 

Aber wie schon Cicero gesagt hat: Wer wartet denn mehr als eine Minute inner Queue? 



Rafieki schrieb:


> Leider ist deer Spielspass für mich so groß, das ich kein Bock auf andere Spiele habe und so werde ich nicht drum rum kommen die Geldschäffelei durch den Kauf des einen oder anderen DLC's unterstützen zu müssen!



Ne, oder? Dir macht es so viel Spaß dass es dir es Wert ist Geld auszugeben; aber meckerst, dass dir das ganze nicht immer auf dem Silbertablett ohne Preis und ohne Werbung bei vollem Umfang präsentiert wird? seriously? 

Äh Kapitalismus? Angebot und Nachfrage? 



Wer kein Geld ausgeben will kann beim Spiel ohne Erweiterungen bleiben oder BFPlay4free zoggen... alles legitim.


----------



## Joerg2 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil brauchs nicht. Wenn ich mal was von den DLCs haben kauf ichs dann einfach so.
Da ist jetzt auch sonst nichts wirklich drin, was mir die Kohle wert wäre - wenn ich dann noch das Premiumpacket in Relation setze wie "Premium oder Hitman 5" oder "Premium oder GTA5", dann brauch ich nicht lang nachdenken.


----------



## BitByter (5. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Wen genau hab ich da beleidigt?? Die Argumentation an sich, richtig. Ich habe nicht den Typen gemeint. Differenzieren zwischen dem "Kommentator" und dem "Kommentar" sollte man schon können. Nur wenn einer mal etwas dummes sagt, (und ich meine jetzt NICHT den Kollegen den ich eigentlich angesprochen hatte -  sondern allgemein) ist dieser nicht gleich dumm.


hm... mir ist dieses thema ja eigentlich relativ egal und ich will dir auch nicht zu nahe treten, aber wenn du ernsthaft der meinung bist, das solch ein einstieg in eine diskussion nicht beleidigend ANKOMMT, spricht das nicht grade für deine sozialen kompetenzen. der ton macht die musik und das was du da abgelassen hast ist herablassend und beleidigend


----------



## Gr1nder17 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich warte noch auf die Antwort von orders@origin-store.com ob ich einen Preisnachlass erhalte weil ich B2K ja schon gekauft habe. Danach entscheide ich aber spontan ;D


----------



## Farragut (5. Juni 2012)

Ich frag mich wieso es kein Komplettpacket für Neukunden gibt, wenn jetzt einer Interesse bekommen hat und mal rechnet müsste er knapp 100€ ausgeben für ein Basisspiel + DLC was schon ein 3/4 jahr alt ist...

wäre doch viel sinnvoller eine Art rabatiertes Bundle anzubieten, um noch mehr Kunden zu finden...


----------



## BeMonn (5. Juni 2012)

Gr1nder17 schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf die Antwort von  orders@origin-store.com ob ich einen Preisnachlass erhalte weil ich B2K  ja schon gekauft habe. Danach entscheide ich aber spontan ;D



Schreibs mal hier rein. Geht mir genau so. Wenn ich ein Nachlass bekomme weil ich B2k bereits habe dann kaufe ich es mir auch.


----------



## jairidian (5. Juni 2012)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> habs mir grad über den indischen origin store gekauft. hat umgerechnet 21 euro gekostet. denke das ist ein fairer preis.


 
Ganz schlecht. Falscher Regionscode. Wirst nicht lange Spass damit haben.


----------



## BeMonn (5. Juni 2012)

Der EA Support hat geschrieben....


*You are now ready to chat with Anurag.* 
*Anurag*: Thanks for contacting EA Help! My name is Anurag how may I help you? 
*you*: Hi 
*you*: I have a question about the Battlefield 3 premium 
*Anurag*: Hi 
*Anurag*: Okay. 
*you*: I saw that it also included the DLC Back to Karkand 
*you*: However, I already purchased Back to Karkand 
*you*: I was wondering whether it was possible that I  would get a discount on Battlefield 3 premium, since I have already  purchased Back to Karkand 
*Anurag*: May I please have your first and last name to update our database?  
you: ******* ************ 
*Anurag*: ******* we understand that it seems that  you already have back to karkand in your account but there is no  discount available for battlefield 3 premium. 
*Anurag*: You have to purchase it again. 
*you*: I have to purchase it again? 
*you*: But I already have purchased it... Don't you  have like a coupon or voucher I can use to get a discount on Origin to  compensate for this? 
*Anurag*: Yes unfortunately you have to purchase it again. 
*Anurag*: I am sorry there is no discount coupon available now. 
you: I am sorry, but this doesn't completely feel legal..? The only  option that EA is giving me, is to buy the same product twice? 
*you*: Do you know whether there will be compensation / discount for Back to Karkand owners in the future? 
*Anurag*: We understand that it seems unfair to pay  the full amount for Battlefield Premium when you have already purchased  Back to Karkand at its retail value. Unfortunately we cannot offer any  compensation under these circumstances. 
*Anurag*:   
*you*: Under these circumstances? Which circumstances do you mean? 
*you*: Also, there is no way to appeal for an Origin voucher? 
*Anurag*: Circumstance mean if you already have back to karkand and you have to purchase it again. 
*Anurag*: While it’s true that Battlefield Premium  grants early and free access to all Battlefield 3 Expansion Packs and  that customers who already own Back to Karkand have less to gain  initially from the offer. Instead of saving $25 you save $10, but  remember that only counts the DLC packs. You also get exclusive content  with Premium that you can’t get anywhere else, like the knife, dog tags,  camos, and weapon skins. For a one-time purchase you get ongoing perks  like server queue priority and access to exclusive DICE content. Plus,  you’re not just getting all future DLC for free, you get it two weeks  early. Think of Premium like a collector’s edition when you already own  some of the series, you get it anyway because it’s a nicer version of  the individual pieces for a better price with extra stuff. 
*Anurag*:   
*you*: Very well, then I will not be buying Battlefield Premium until this issue is resolved. 
*you*: I will be contacting Tech Support again tomorrow, hoping that this issue will be resolved. 
*you*: Thank you for your time. 
*Anurag*: Okay 
*Anurag*: You can wait until if there is any other resolution for this. 
*you*: Yes, I will do that. I think I will can wait until if there is any other resolution for this. 
*you*: Thank you, and have a nice day. 
*Anurag*: If you need help with anything else, please feel free to contact us anytime! 
*Anurag*: Thank you for contacting EA. I appreciate your time. Have a great day.


EA Fucked your Wallet again


----------



## Famer555 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich werds mir kaufen. Preis geht vollkommen in Ordnung. Dice hat ein guten Job gemacht. Das Game ist einfach der Hammer. Paar Macken hat das Game zwar noch, aber neija...
Nobody is perfekt...und solange Dice dabei ist, um die ein oder andere Sache noch zu beheben ist doch alles gut...

Außerdem noch mal was anderes...Dice hat von Anfang an gesagt, dass BF3 sich nicht an BF2 anlehnen wird. Es ist zwar der Nachfolger, aber sie wollten was neues machen und so fühlt es sich auch an. Jetzt ist für jeden Spielertyp was dabei. Kleine Maps, große Maps, mit Fahrzeuge, ohne Fahrzeuge, verschiedene Spielmodi, da ist für jeden der gerne Shooter spielt was dabei, besser geht es doch gar nicht.

Und allen COD Spielern, die von den ganzen Killstreaks genervt sind, denen kann ich nur empfehlen sich dieses DLC CQ genauer anzugucken, es lohnt sich...

PS: Ich besitze mehr COD Spiele als BF Spiele


----------



## loser555 (5. Juni 2012)

Wozu rumheulen ? Ich hatte B2K auch schon , aber eine ersparnis von 10 € + die Skins und Waffencamo´s sowie verfrühter zutritt zu den DLC´s rechtfertigen für MICH sehr wohl die 49.99 €.
Ja , ich hab mir Premium vor ca. zwei Stunden gekauft , und freue mich sehr auf CQ.
Wenigstens kann man jetzt auch noch 14 Tage eher spielen.


----------



## Crysisheld (5. Juni 2012)

Wie jedes Jahr hat man es geschafft den Kiddies mit im Grunde den gleichen Scheiss wieder mal Geld abzuknöpfen. Mal sehen ob sich Battlefield auch als so eine Geld-*** wie NFS entpuppt...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (5. Juni 2012)

EA lacht sich bestimmt den arsch ab wenn sie die kommentare hier lesen könnten..
@shut up and take my moneyboys 
freut euch nicht zu früh mit euren 2 wochen "beta acess"
denn ihr spielt dicemüll d.h. ihr werdet nach den patch nur frust bugs und lags bekommen ihr naiven kinder.

btw ist loser555 und famer555 ein und der selbe troll


----------



## VegetaGer (5. Juni 2012)

Vieleicht kann mir das ja hier einer beantworten. Wird es das Paket auch bei z.b Amzon geben?


----------



## mimc1 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich will erlich sein Habe Premium jetzt auch seid gestern abend 23 Uhr und ja, kan nichts negatives sagen außer das wie immer paar Waffen Aug op sind aber just Imo.Die 49 Euro wert ? Ich weiß nicht, kan wie gesagt nichts negatives sagen, ab jetzt einfach die Dlc abwarten und wer es sich eben nicht kaufen will soll es lassen  ganz einfach, mir geht es auch herzlich am arsch vorbei wen man hier als naiv bezeichnet wird wen man  Premium kauft ich Spiele gern Battlefield und sowas gehört eben einfach dazu.


Ende


----------



## dantoX (5. Juni 2012)

Ich versteh' das Problem nicht! Zusätzlicher Content kostet eben zusätzliches Geld! Bitte erkläre mir jemand was daran falsch sein soll?

Es gibt genug, die jeden Monat 14 Euro (sind es noch 14 Euro?) für WOW zahlen. Zusätzlicher Content wird da in Form von Addons geliefert - die gibt es auch nicht geschenkt. Aber wehe da steht EA drauf, dann muss es ja Abzocke sein.

Natürlich versucht EA hier die Katze im Sack zu verkaufen. Aber das ist seit Jahren (leider) Gang und Gäbe. Jede Neuerscheinung wirbt Monate vor Release mit Pre-Order-Boni. Bei Battlefield Premium ist es dann plötzlich wieder ein Problem. Warum? Weil es neu ist. Weil sich solche Pakete früher "Addons" nannten und nicht DLC - und DLCs sind per Definition ja schon böse.

Bei BF2 wurden damals auch schon zwei "Boosterpacks" angeboten dessen Inhalt mit denen der DLCs vergleichbar sein dürfte, sie waren allerdings teurer als die DLCs. Abzocke?

Bildet euch bitte mal eine eigene Meinung und plappert nicht einfach dem nach, der gerade am lautesten Schreit. DLCs sind ein umstrittenes Thema und haben sicherlich nicht zu unrecht einen schlechten Ruf. Aber man muss schon differenzieren können: nur weil etwas in kleineren Häppchen angeboten wird, ist es noch lange keine Abzocke. Ob 4 Maps, ein paar neue Waffen und Fahrzeuge 15 Euro wert sind, dass muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden - mir ist es das wert. Und ich denke ich werde mit allen DLCs meinen Spaß haben, da nehme ich den Preis- und die anderen Vorteile einer Premiummitgliedschaft gerne mit.

dX


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2012)

dantoX schrieb:


> Ich versteh' das Problem nicht! Zusätzlicher Content kostet eben zusätzliches Geld! Bitte erkläre mir jemand was daran falsch sein soll?
> 
> Es gibt genug, die jeden Monat 14 Euro (sind es noch 14 Euro?) für WOW zahlen. Zusätzlicher Content wird da in Form von Addons geliefert - die gibt es auch nicht geschenkt. Aber wehe da steht EA drauf, dann muss es ja Abzocke sein.


 
*hust*
Wieder ein Apfel und Birnenvergleich 
denn erstens wachsen MMORPG-Server nicht auf Bäumen und sich doch dezent ein anderes Kaliber als so ein Shooter-Server
Auch die ganzen GMs leben nicht nur von Luft und der Zuneigung von den Usern und sind wie die Server nicht gerade wenige
Und das es bei WoW kein Content außerhalb von Addons kommt ist ganz simpel und einfach nur Falsch, siehe Patches - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft

Auf der anderen Seite sollte man eher fragen wie viel so eine Karte Wert ist, bzw. so ein DLC und würde man auch mit 5€ nicht schon einen orderntlichen Gewinn einfahren

Ähm ja, so zum Schluß muss man aber irgendwo doch schon sagen, das auf der anderen Seite, bevor man wie du so schlechte Vergleiche ziehst, sich doch besser erster mal informieren sollte, ob da nicht einfach Grundsätzliche Fehler drin sind, wie die Patchgeschichte und mal ehrlich, so Wikis zu Zeugs gibts nun nicht erst seit gestern und Google auch nicht


----------



## dantoX (6. Juni 2012)

BeMonn schrieb:


> Der EA Support hat geschrieben....
> 
> [...]



Wow ... was für ein Mist! Absolut lächerlich!

Mal sehen was man aus diesem Post verwenden kann...



BeMonn schrieb:


> *You are now ready to chat with Anurag.*
> [...]
> *Anurag*: Circumstance mean if you already have back to karkand and you have to purchase it again.
> *Anurag*: While it’s true that Battlefield Premium  grants early and free access to all Battlefield 3 Expansion Packs and  that customers who already own Back to Karkand have less to gain  initially from the offer. Instead of saving $25 you save $10, but  remember that only counts the DLC packs. You also get exclusive content  with Premium that you can’t get anywhere else, like the knife, dog tags,  camos, and weapon skins. For a one-time purchase you get ongoing perks  like server queue priority and access to exclusive DICE content. Plus,  you’re not just getting all future DLC for free, you get it two weeks  early. Think of Premium like a collector’s edition when you already own  some of the series, you get it anyway because it’s a nicer version of  the individual pieces for a better price with extra stuff.
> ...


 
Das ist so ziemlich das einzige in deinem Post, dass es wert ist gelesen zu werden. Hast du das an den Support geschrieben? Oder hast du es selbst nur zitiert? Es ist jedenfalls selten dämlich!

_"Think of Premium like a collector’s edition when you already own  some of the series, you get it anyway because it’s a nicer version of  the individual pieces for a better price with extra stuff. "_

Seh' es ein, er hat recht! Du kennst den Preis vorher und weißt welche DLCs du dafür bekommst. Auch als Besitzer einer Limited Edtion hast du einen Preisvorteil von 10 Euro. Käufer der Standard Edition (die gab es in Deutschland übrigens nie!) bekommen B2K halt noch obendrauf. Es kann unmöglich dein (oder sein) Ernst sein, dass das für dich (bzw. ihn) ein Problem ist. Wenn Ende 2013/2014 BF3 für 10 Euro in der Spielepyramide liegt, beschwerst du dich dann auch?

Lächerlich! 

Die Boosterpacks für BF2 wurden mit Patch 1.4 oder 1.5 jedem BF2 Besitzer kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt. Hat sich das auch "nicht ganz legal" angefühlt? Ich bitte dich! Meinst du die Käufer der Boosterpacks haben mit dem Patch dann ihr Geld zurück bekommen? Nein? Was für eine Schweinerei! Abzocke! Hilfe Polizei!!!

Bei einer Spiele Compliation bekommst du das Geld für einzelne Titel auch nicht ersetzt, nur weil du von 5 Spielen eines schon besitzt.

Hier wurde ein Paket geschnürt zum Paketpreis. Wer nichts aus diesem Paket besitzt, der macht das beste Schnäppchen. Alle anderen müssen sich überlegen ob es ihnen das Geld wert ist.

Und bitte verschont mich mit Sätzen wie: "das ist aber was anderes". Nein... ist es nicht!

Dieser Kindergarten kann einem an die Substanz gehen!

dX


----------



## dantoX (6. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> *hust*
> Wieder ein Apfel und Birnenvergleich
> denn erstens wachsen MMORPG-Server nicht auf Bäumen und sich doch dezent ein anderes Kaliber als so ein Shooter-Server
> Auch die ganzen GMs leben nicht nur von Luft und der Zuneigung von den Usern und sind wie die Server nicht gerade wenige
> ...


 
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich von MMORPGs so gut wie keine Ahnung habe. Daher war der Vergleich mit meinem Wissensstand tatsächlich gewagt. Man möge mir das verzeihen. Wiki werde ich deswegen sicherlich nicht bemühen, denn es interessiert mich einfach nicht.

dX


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2012)

dantoX schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich von MMORPGs so gut wie keine Ahnung habe. Daher war der Vergleich mit meinem Wissensstand tatsächlich gewagt. Man möge mir das verzeihen. Wiki werde ich deswegen sicherlich nicht bemühen, denn es interessiert mich einfach nicht.
> 
> dX


 
ja, dann zieh halt nur Vergleiche mit Themen wo dich auskennst und nicht mit irgendwas wo dich nicht mal für interessierst und auch keine Lust hast dich drüber zu informieren, ob das überhaupt stimmt


----------



## Kwengie (6. Juni 2012)

Cicero schrieb:


> Ich drehe mal dein Beispiel um: Weißt du, welche Stücke dein örtliches Theater im Februar 2013 aufführen wird? Und das sie sogar Eintritt verlangen wollen?



Nein,
das weiß ich nicht!
Mir ist jedenfalls nicht bekannt, daß im Nachhinein ein Paket wie das Battlefield 3-Premium in dieser Branche oder sonstwo geschürt wird, welches die Inhaber dieses Paketes anderen gegenüber bevorteilt.



Cicero schrieb:


> Meine Güte, was ein Geheule hier... Meine längste Warteschleife waren mal zwei Spieler vor mir. Selbst Schuld, wer sich in einen Server mit 20 Leuten in der Schlange einreiht.



meine Güte, was für eine Intolleranz denen gegenüber, die diese Bevorteilung nicht gut heißen und im Gegensatz zu Dir war meine höchste Warteschleife vier Personen. Ab einer höheren Warteschleife reihe ich mich gar nicht ein, egal, ob das mein Lieblingsserver ist.

Wenn Premiummitglieder Vorrang vor mir haben, werde ich immer hinten angestellt, egal, wieviele Premium-Leute sich in de Warteschlange einreihen? Ich finds klasse (im negativen Sinne), immer nach hinten zu rutschen!


Ich toleriere es nicht, daß EA mich zu einem schlechteren Spieler abstempeln will, nur weil ich nicht gewillt bin, das Premium-Paket zu kaufen und mir vorschreiben will, daß ich Premium zu kaufen habe, obwohl mich nur Armored Kill interessiert.
Das ist für mich Battlefield, aber nicht Rush oder Close-Quarters.





dantoX schrieb:


> Ich versteh' das Problem nicht! Zusätzlicher Content kostet eben zusätzliches Geld! Bitte erkläre mir jemand was daran falsch sein soll?



das Problem ist eher, wie uns dieser Dienst verkauft wird und daß man dann gezwungen wird, jeden DLC zu kaufen, um keinen finanziellen Verlust zu haben. Ich will mich immer noch frei entscheiden können, welchen DLC ich mir kaufe und als Battlefield-Spieler der ersten Stunde kommt für mich nur Conquest in Frage. Wieso soll ich mir die anderen DLCs auch noch zulegen müssen, nur weil EA das so haben will? (Bevorzugung bezüglich der Warteschlangen auf den Servern)



> Es gibt genug, die jeden Monat 14 Euro (sind es noch 14 Euro?) für WOW zahlen. Zusätzlicher Content wird da in Form von Addons geliefert - die gibt es auch nicht geschenkt. Aber wehe da steht EA drauf, dann muss es ja Abzocke sein.



das ist jetzt wirklich an den Haaren herbeigezogen und bei WoW wußte jeder am Anfang, daß dies ein Abo-Spiel ist. Wußtest Du im Oktober l. J. schon, daß ein Premiumdienst kommen wird, ungeachtet dessen, daß DLCs kommen? Viele hätten Battlefield 3 nicht gekauft, weil die schon mit Battlefield: Bad Company 2 enttäuscht wurden.
Und ist Dir nicht in den Sinn gekommen, daß viele Spieler es so sehen, daß EA es perfekt versteht, gute Spiele aufgrund ihrer Geldgier kaputt zu machen??? Darunter zählt auch Battlefield 3, welches ja besser als CoD sein mußte!




> Natürlich versucht EA hier die Katze im Sack zu verkaufen. Aber das ist seit Jahren (leider) Gang und Gäbe. Jede Neuerscheinung wirbt Monate vor Release mit Pre-Order-Boni. Bei Battlefield Premium ist es dann plötzlich wieder ein Problem. Warum? Weil es neu ist. Weil sich solche Pakete früher "Addons" nannten und nicht DLC - und DLCs sind per Definition ja schon böse.



Quatsch mit Soße und Du versuchst Dich nur zu rechtfertigen.
Im Fall von Battlefield hat EA noch nie versucht, die Katze im Sack zu verkaufen und die DLCs, auch Boosterpacks oder AddOns waren für alle für einen einheitlichen Preis erhältlich gewesen und man konnte noch frei entscheiden, was man sich kaufen wollte.
Mit diesem Dienst wirst Du gezwungen, alles zu kaufen, um keinen finanziellen Nachteil zu erhalten und was mir totalst auf die Hutschnur geht, daß EA die Nichtkäufer zu minderbewerteten Spieler bezüglich der Warteschlange auf den Servern abstempelt.



> Bei BF2 wurden damals auch schon zwei "Boosterpacks" angeboten dessen Inhalt mit denen der DLCs vergleichbar sein dürfte, sie waren allerdings teurer als die DLCs. Abzocke?



Die DLCs zu Battlefield 3 kosten 14,99 €, die beiden Boosterpacks zu Battlefield 2 haben jeweils *für alle* 9,99 € gekostet.




> Bildet euch bitte mal eine eigene Meinung und plappert nicht einfach dem nach, der gerade am lautesten Schreit. DLCs sind ein umstrittenes Thema und haben sicherlich nicht zu unrecht einen schlechten Ruf. Aber man muss schon differenzieren können: nur weil etwas in kleineren Häppchen angeboten wird, ist es noch lange keine Abzocke. Ob 4 Maps, ein paar neue Waffen und Fahrzeuge 15 Euro wert sind, dass muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden - mir ist es das wert. Und ich denke ich werde mit allen DLCs meinen Spaß haben, da nehme ich den Preis- und die anderen Vorteile einer Premiummitgliedschaft gerne mit.
> 
> dX



Es geht nicht um diese DLCs, sondern um diesen für mich fragwürdigen kostenpflichtigen Dienst, welcher wieder einmal, wie so vieles in Battlefield 3 von CoD abgekupfert wurde.
Mir gefällt es nicht, daß mit Battlefield 3 eine "ZweiklassenGesellschaft" erschaffen wird und daß Premiummitglieder Vorteile gegenüber Nichtkäufern dieser "Mogelpackung" haben.

Das ist *meine* Meinung über diesen Dienst, ohne jemanden nachplappern zu müssen.
Ich frage mich, wieviele Alt-Battlefielder es überhaupt noch gibt und ob diese das mitmachen, was EA uns so verkauft.


Wenn Du Dir früher diese DLCs zu Battlefield erworben hast, hast Du gegenüber dem anderen Spieler keine Vorteile erhalten, aber mit dem Premium-Dienst erhältst Du Vorteile und das ist FAIL!!!
Außerdem gefällt mir dieser kostenpflichtige Dienst wegen der Einführung der "Zweiklassengesellschaft" nicht, daß ich bezüglich der letzten beiden DLCs, über die ja nichts bekannt ist, sozusagen die Katze im Sack kaufe und daß Battlefield zu einer Melkmaschine verkommen ist.
Außerdem bin ich kein Fan von CoD, weil mir dieser Spielstil nicht zusagt!


*Eine Legende ist gestorben!!!*


----------



## Chris1q1q (6. Juni 2012)

mal abgesehen von der warteschlangengeschichte bevorteilt einen das premiumgedöns doch nicht, oder hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## UTDARKCTF (6. Juni 2012)

Ich werde erstmal noch eine Weile abwarten , Close Combat interessiert mich nicht sonderlich , und wer weiß schon was die letzten beiden DLC´s so bringen ? Wundertüten kaufe ich nicht !


----------



## sTormseeka (6. Juni 2012)

@Kwengie aka Milano
Bitte such dir ein anderes Hobby!
Wenn du schon wegen einer Lappalie,wie die Bevorzugung in der Warteschlange,einen Ellen langen Frustkommentar verfasst 
Such dir bitte ne Freundin,glaub mir,dann relativieren sich solche Sachen wie BF3 Premium von ganz alleine


----------



## dodo1977 (6. Juni 2012)

@*T-I3ag*

Haste einen eigenenen Server? Wenn nich dann miet dir einen und dann kannste labbern.Wenn du auf deinen Server warten musst weil so Premiums vor dir connecten dann möchte ich dich mal sehen. 
Ich halte nix davon spieler zubevorzugen und selbst wenn ich warten muss dann tuh ich das.Aber ich sehe es halt nicht ein das andere mehr rechte haben,und mit dieser meinung steh ich nich ganz aleine da.
Sind doch ein paar die auf dieses  hätten verzichten können.
Also bleib locker und gewöhn dir deinen schulhof umgangston ab.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juni 2012)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> @Kwengie aka Milano
> Bitte such dir ein anderes Hobby!
> Wenn du schon wegen einer Lappalie,wie die Bevorzugung in der Warteschlange,einen Ellen langen Frustkommentar verfasst
> Such dir bitte ne Freundin,glaub mir,dann relativieren sich solche Sachen wie BF3 Premium von ganz alleine


 
Ohne dich beleidigen zu wollen: Das ist ein sehr unqualifizierter Kommentar. Er hat seine Meinung und die sollte man tollerieren. Wenn du es anders siehst ist das deine Sache aber gleich persönlich zu werden ist unangebracht. Und ja ich habe die smilies gesehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es sarkasmus ist oder Häme. Vielleicht kannst du das noch mal erklären.

Im übrigen sehe ich es ähnlich, wie der von dir zitierte. Ich gehe deswegen nicht auf die Barrikaden aber die Queue Geschichte finde ich frech.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juni 2012)

1012roht schrieb:


> sign. wenn ich sehe, dass ich 3 Leute vor mir hab, such ich schon den nächsten Server. Bei zweien vor mir, rauch ich eine, ansonsten hat mich das noch nie gestört. Sehe diese Bevorzugung auch ganz lapidarisch an. Wenn dann eh fast alle Premium haben, ist es auch egal. Wie kann man sich deswegen so aufregen? Mein Gott!



Nun gut. Aber da stehen nun 2 Leute auf der Queue und du joinst, da du denkst das geht schnell. Dann joinnen aber nach dir 3 Premiumleute, ohne dass du es merkst und auf einmal sind 5 Leute vor dir. Darüber kann man sich schon aufregen. 
Da verstehe ICH wiederum nicht, wie man sagen kann: Wieso regt ihr auch auf?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juni 2012)

1012roht schrieb:


> wird mir nicht passieren, weil ich bin schon Premium. Das meine ich ja, wenn alle Premium sind, dann ist es doch wieder schnuppe.


 
Was ist denn das für ne Einstellung? 
Ich bin nicht Premium. Ich werde es auch nicht werden. Ich werde mir vlt Armored Kill holen. Quarters wahrscheinlich nicht. Das mag dir Wurscht sein, wenn ich warten muss, aber dann zu sagen: Nur weil *ich *es hab, soll sich *keiner* darüber aufregen, vlt solltest du da nochmal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juni 2012)

1012roht schrieb:


> ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen, dass eh fast jeder Premium haben wird. Glaub mir, alle werden meckern und schreien und dann holen sie es sich doch. Das war mit Origin so (was weitaus schlimmer war) und das ist bei CoD Elite so. Und selbst wenn ich kein Premium bin, dann such ich mir halt nen anderen Server, wo ich nicht so lange warten muss. Ich hab mich noch nie geärgert, weil ich warten musste, ich bin einfach woanders gejoint oder hab gewartet. Ich glaube da wird sich nicht viel ändern in der Praxis.


 

Wie ich bereits beschrieben habe werden es sich wohl etwa 70% holen (Laut Statistik). Das sind bei weitem nicht alle. 
Auch ich werde es mir definitiv nicht holen.
Nicht weil ich gegen EA protestieren will oder sowas, das Angebot ist für mich einfach als Komplettpaket nicht interessant. Origin musste ich mir holen, weil ich Battlefield wollte. Da bekenne ich mich schuldig. Wenn ich armored kill will, brauche ich aber kein Premium...


----------



## theNDY (6. Juni 2012)

Ich bin jetzt seit rund zwei Monaten abstinent was Battlefield 3 angeht (danke nochmal für das riesen super duper tolle Update -.-) und werde mir weder Closed Quarter, noch irgendwelche anderen mäßig interessanten DLC's besorgen. Ich hab das Spiel echt gerne und auch recht lange intensiv gespielt, aber DICE/EA hat bei mir hinsichtlich irgendwelcher Käufe für BF3 schlichtweg verschissen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juni 2012)

loser555 schrieb:


> << Und sowas darf sich noch Admin schimpfen , da sieht mans ja sooo deutlich wieviel NIVEA (Niveau) dieser "Herr" doch hat , ich lach mich schief...


 
Ich zweifle, dass du weißt welche Arbeit er als Admin vollbringt  Schon weil du neu im Forum bist. Ein Chef der ein Arschloch ist, kann trotzdem ein genialer Geschäftsführer sein 

Jeder kann mal sauer auf ein Spiel oder Publisher sein, auch Crysisheld is nur ein Mensch.


----------



## T-I3ag (6. Juni 2012)

dodo1977 schrieb:


> @*T-I3ag*
> 
> Haste einen eigenenen Server? Wenn nich dann miet dir einen und dann kannste labbern.Wenn du auf deinen Server warten musst weil so Premiums vor dir connecten dann möchte ich dich mal sehen.
> Ich halte nix davon spieler zubevorzugen und selbst wenn ich warten muss dann tuh ich das.Aber ich sehe es halt nicht ein das andere mehr rechte haben,und mit dieser meinung steh ich nich ganz aleine da.
> ...


 
Jetzt halt dich fest: Wir haben einen eigenen Server. Warte, kommt noch besser: Ich bin sogar einer der Admins.
Dann kann ich ja jetzt weiter labern.

Es gibt da so ein Plugin. Nennt sich Reserved Slots. Ist zwar keine optimale Lösung, aber immerhin. Damit werden - wer hätte es gedacht - eine vorher definierte Anzahl an Slots reserviert. Die sind zwar dann dauerhaft blockiert, aber man kann ja das Plugin ausmachen, wenn man auf dem Server ist.

Ist aber egal. Dass du nicht der beste Admin bist, zeigen deine Aussagen.

Ich bleibe dabei: Wenn du jemanden kicken willst, nur weil er ein Extra hat, welches er nicht abwählen konnte oder ein- oder ausschalten kann, bist du einfach nur ein schlechter Admin. Aber bei euch sind ja alle Spieler gleich. Das war wohl eher nur eine populistische Aussage. Wahrscheinlich sind alle Spieler gleich, solange sie so denken und handeln wie DU. Böse Menschen könnten jetzt behaupten, dass sei faschistisch.

Und welcher Schulhof-Umgangston??? Weil ich "Dümmste Argumentation" geschrieben habe??? Hast recht, dass ist wirklich übelster "Ghetto-Schulhof-Gangsta-Zuhälter-Assi-Sonderschulen-Slang".


----------



## Cicero (6. Juni 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Nein,das weiß ich nicht!
> Mir ist jedenfalls nicht bekannt, daß im Nachhinein ein Paket wie das Battlefield 3-Premium in dieser Branche oder sonstwo geschürt wird, welches die Inhaber dieses Paketes anderen gegenüber bevorteilt.


 
Du hast den Vergleich nicht verstanden.   Aber zu deinem letzten Halbsatz: Ja gibt es. Nennt sich Theater-Abo. Einfach mal schlauch machen.



Kwengie schrieb:


> meine  Güte, was für eine Intolleranz denen gegenüber, die diese Bevorteilung  nicht gut heißen


 
Lies mal meine anderem Posts in anderen Threads zu diesem Thema bevor du mir Intolleranz vorwirfst. Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich der Meinung, dass man beide Seiten einfach machen lassen sollte. Einfach mal abwarten. Im übrigen füllst du das Forum hier mit Beschimpfungen auf Dice und EA und diffamierst die Leute, die sich den Premium- Dienst kaufen wollen. Wer von uns ist denn jetzt intollerant? Lass´ den Leuten doch einfach ihren Spass und gut ist. Mein Beitrag bezog sich lediglich auf die Tatsache, dass hier eine sehr kleine Mücke (Warteschlangen-Bonus) zum sehr großen Elefanten gemacht wird. 



Kwengie schrieb:


> ... im Gegensatz zu Dir war meine höchste Warteschleife  vier Personen. Ab einer höheren Warteschleife reihe ich mich gar nicht  ein, egal, ob das mein Lieblingsserver ist.


 
Fein. Also was ist dann dein Problem bei der Sache?



Kwengie schrieb:


> Wenn  Premiummitglieder Vorrang vor mir haben, werde ich immer hinten  angestellt, egal, wieviele Premium-Leute sich in de Warteschlange  einreihen? Ich finds klasse (im negativen Sinne), immer nach hinten zu  rutschen!


 
Genau. So wie bisher auch strömen die Leute massenhaft auf Server, sobald man sich in eine Schlange einreiht. Bitte mal etwas realistisch bleiben. Dies war bisher nicht so (konnte man sehr gut im Battlelog bzw. in der Serverschlange immer nachverfolgen!) und wird auch so bleiben. Eine lange Schlange schreckt auch Premium- Kunden ab!



Kwengie schrieb:


> ... und mir vorschreiben will, daß ich Premium  zu kaufen habe, obwohl mich nur Armored Kill interessiert.


 
Wie kommst du denn auf das schmale Brett? Du willst nur Armored Kill? Dann kauf dir auch nur diesen DLC. Kein Mensch zwingt dich oder schreibt dir vor, Premium zu kaufen.



Kwengie schrieb:


> das  Problem ist eher, wie uns dieser Dienst verkauft wird und daß man dann  gezwungen wird, jeden DLC zu kaufen, um keinen finanziellen Verlust zu  haben. Ich will mich immer noch frei entscheiden können, welchen DLC ich  mir kaufe und als Battlefield-Spieler der ersten Stunde kommt für mich  nur Conquest in Frage. Wieso soll ich mir die anderen DLCs auch noch  zulegen müssen, nur weil EA das so haben will? (Bevorzugung bezüglich  der Warteschlangen auf den Servern)


 
Siehe oben.  Und mein Beitrag zum Thema Intolleranz.



Kwengie schrieb:


> das ist jetzt  wirklich an den Haaren herbeigezogen und bei WoW wußte jeder am Anfang,  daß dies ein Abo-Spiel ist. Wußtest Du im Oktober l. J. schon, daß ein  Premiumdienst kommen wird, ungeachtet dessen, daß DLCs kommen?


 
Nochmal: Was spielt denn das für eine Rolle, ob du beim Release weißt, was noch dazu kommt? Wenn du ihn nicht haben willst, spiel doch einfach das Grundspiel weiter und fertig. Ist doch vollkommen unerheblich, was in ein paar Monaten folgt. Und was den WOW Vergleich des von dir zitierten Forumsteilnehmer angeht: er hat doch Recht! In beiden Fällen investiert man mehr oder weniger regelmäßig Geld in sein Hobby. Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, das zu tun. So what? 

Ich könnte jetzt noch mehr von dir zitieren, möchte an dieser Stelle aber aufhören. Statt dessen möchte ich nochmals wiederholen: Lasst doch die Leute ihren Premium-Dienst. Wer bereit ist, dafür Geld auszugeben, soll es tun. Die Entwickler machen ein Angebot, es liegt allen frei, dies anzunehmen oder nicht. Kein Mensch wird abgezockt, Preis und Inhalt des DLCs bzw. des Dienstes stehen fest und sind für jeden einsehbar. Kein Spieler wird gezwungen, das zu nutzen. Im Gegenteil: wer nicht alles haben will, kann sogar die Pakete einzeln kaufen. Und wie bei jedem Angebot ist der Paketpreis meistens günstiger als die einzelnen Komponenten. Ist überall woanders auch so.

Und generell: Einfach mal relaxter an das Thema rangehen.


----------



## T-I3ag (6. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht findet ja jemand Analogien zu Battlefield Premium:

Ich habe ein PCGames-Abo. 
Ich habe dieses Abo im vorraus bezahlt. 
Ich habe dieses Abo abgeschlossen, weil ich PCGames vertraue, dass sie diese Qualität halten können.
Ich bekomme durch dieses Abo jede PCGames zu einem günstigeren Preis.
Ich bekomme jede PCGames bevor sie am Kiosk erhältlich ist.
Ich muss mich in keine Kassenschlange einreihen, da ich jede PCGames nachhause geschickt bekomme.
Ich bekomme per Newsletter weitere spezielle Angebote mit Vergünstigungen für Abonnenten.
Ich bekam sogar eine Prämie.

Jeder, der dieses Abo nicht hat, bekommt die oben genannten Vorteile nicht.

PCGames muss nach eurer Meinung ein ganz übler Drecksladen sein.


----------



## SupaGrowby (6. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet ja jemand Analogien zu Battlefield Premium:
> 
> Ich habe ein PCGames-Abo.
> Ich habe dieses Abo im vorraus bezahlt.
> ...


 Amen! 
Ich stimme dir in jedem Punkt zu und ich finde dieser Post muss Abschluss dieser sinnfreien Diskussion sein!


----------



## shippy74 (6. Juni 2012)

Naja wenn man ein FAN von BF3 ist dann ist das sicherlich kein schlechtes Angebot. Die Frage ist nur wie lange und ob das Game so interessant bleibt. Hab das Gefühl das es mit jedem Neuen EA Game nach erscheinen eines neuen Titels rasch zu ende geht. Da wohl bald MOH kommt und da wohl auch der MP im Vordergrund steht, muss man sich halt überlegen ob man da nun über die Sommermonate noch 50 Euro ausgibt oder ob man sich nicht vielleicht nen anderen Titel kauft. 
Mir persönlich ist BF3 es nicht wert,da noch einen Cent rein zu hängen, das Game hat einfach nicht die Langzeit Motivation wie BF2, ist zumindest meine Ansicht. Als alter BF2 Fan warte ich lieber auf ARMA 3


----------



## Cicero (6. Juni 2012)

SupaGrowby schrieb:


> Amen!
> Ich stimme dir in jedem Punkt zu und ich finde dieser Post muss Abschluss dieser sinnfreien Diskussion sein!


 
Wo ist der Stift zum Unterschreiben?


----------



## chiubiu (6. Juni 2012)

Noch zu den Rabatten für die B2K Besitzer: Also Steam schafft es, falls ich mich richtig erinnere, so ein System an zu bieten. Wenn ich z.B. Portal 1 schon besitze, nun aber das Portal 1+2 Bundle kaufe, kann ich Portal 1 einmal verschenken. Ich weiss hier geht es um ein ganzes Spiel... aber es gibt gewiss noch Leute die B2K nicht haben - sollte also doch auch mit DLC funktionieren?

Ich werd mir jedenfalls nur, wenn überhaupt, Armored Kill kaufen für 15 Euro. Eine Investition in etwas, dessen Inhalt zum grössten Teil unbekannt ist für 50 Euro ist mir zu riskant. Man kauft ja auch nicht 2 Aktien im Wert von 20 Euro für 100 Euro, mit einem Versprechen des Anbieters, die werden mal soviel Wert sein.
Man kann es so sehen, das Ganze ist ein schöner, zinsloser Kredit für EA, den ich nicht bereit bin ohne viel Gegenleistung zu Zahlen. Normalerweise zahlt man für das fertige *hust*  Spiel und nicht im voraus für die Entwicklung (mal abgesehen von Crowd-Founding, was in einer anderen Kategorie Spielt m.M.n.)

LG


----------



## alu355 (6. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Jetzt halt dich fest: Wir haben einen eigenen Server. Warte, kommt noch besser: Ich bin sogar einer der Admins.
> Dann kann ich ja jetzt weiter labern.
> Es gibt da so ein Plugin. Nennt sich Reserved Slots. Ist zwar keine optimale Lösung, aber immerhin. Damit werden - wer hätte es gedacht - eine vorher definierte Anzahl an Slots reserviert. Die sind zwar dann dauerhaft blockiert, aber man kann ja das Plugin ausmachen, wenn man auf dem Server ist.
> Ist aber egal. Dass du nicht der beste Admin bist, zeigen deine Aussagen.
> ...


 
Ui der Superadmin hat gesprochen.
My Server - my rules.
Das sieht man schon daran, daß man alle möglichen Einstellungen vornehmen kann wie ein schnelles Fahrzeug spawnen etc.
Finde ich katastrophal, aber da geh ich auch nicht drauf wenn es mir nicht passt.
Und damit du dich nicht gleich wieder besserwisserisch selbstgerecht aufplusterst: 
Ja grundsätzliche Dinge wie Cheaten sind da auch verboten.
Ist wie mit einer Kneipe, Hausregeln  - aber grundsätzliche Gesetzmäßigkeiten wie "ich darf den da drüben im Suff nicht mit dem Bierglas niederschlagen sonst kommt die Polizei" sind trotzdem gültig. 
Und mir passt lediglich deine Nase nicht? Kommst du auch nicht rein!
Ganz einfach!
Mit dem Kauf hat der GAST sich bewußt für dieses "Extra" entschieden und ich entscheide mich einfach, daß mein Server "Extrafrei" bleibt.
Ein wirklich schlechter Admin kümmert sich nicht um Cheater, Flamer etc., oder noch besser kickt Leute die ihn mehrmals gekillt haben.
Böse Menschen würden behaupten du bist auch so einer. 

Und wegen so Spezialisten wie dir, die auch noch eine einfache Serverbelegungsdiskussion mit Faschismus verquicken, wird das Wort "Faschismus" verallerweltlicht und verharmlost - willste nicht gleich auch noch etwas irres über KZs und Nazitum schwafeln?
Für den Facepalm gibts nicht Hände die groß genug wären..


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juni 2012)

alu355 schrieb:


> Ui der Superadmin hat gesprochen.


 
Wenn du nach dem Satz glaubst, dass dich noch irgendeiner ernst nimmt, dann... naja.. liegst du falsch 


Wieso müssen so sinnentleerte Diskussionen immer mit Nazis enden?  Wie heißt nochmal die Regel, dass früher oder später in Foren immer einer  mit "du nazi" daherkommt? 


PS. An deiner Argumentation habe ich nichts auszusetzen, aber die Sprache... die Sprache.


----------



## T-I3ag (6. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es immer wieder spektakulär, wie Leute einfach von Links und Rechts reinquatschen und dann noch alles aus dem Zusammenhang reißen.



alu355 schrieb:


> Ui der Superadmin hat gesprochen.


 
Bitte unterstreich mir die Stelle in meinen Kommentaren, wo ich das behaupte. Ich finde es jetzt nicht auf Anhieb. 



alu355 schrieb:


> Ui der Superadmin hat gesprochen.
> My Server - my rules.
> Das sieht man schon daran, daß man alle möglichen Einstellungen vornehmen kann wie ein schnelles Fahrzeug spawnen etc.
> Finde ich katastrophal, aber da geh ich auch nicht drauf wenn es mir nicht passt.
> ...


Richtig. Vollkommen legitim. Ich habe auch nie etwas anderes behauptet. Kann jeder "Kneipenwirt", machen wie er will. Schließlich bezahlt er für seine "Kneipe". Trotzdem ist er ein schlechter "Kneipenwirt", wenn er jeden zweiten, dritten oder vierten Gast wegschickt, nur weil ihm etwas nicht passt.



alu355 schrieb:


> Mit dem Kauf hat der GAST sich bewußt für dieses "Extra" entschieden und ich entscheide mich einfach, daß mein Server "Extrafrei" bleibt.


 Viel Spaß beim herausfinden, wer dieses "Extra" hat.



alu355 schrieb:


> Ein wirklich schlechter Admin kümmert sich nicht um Cheater, Flamer etc., oder noch besser kickt Leute die ihn mehrmals gekillt haben.
> Böse Menschen würden behaupten du bist auch so einer.


 Wenn du das sagst, dann wird es schon stimmen. 



alu355 schrieb:


> Und wegen so Spezialisten wie dir, die auch noch eine einfache Serverbelegungsdiskussion mit Faschismus verquicken, wird das Wort "Faschismus" verallerweltlicht und verharmlost - willste nicht gleich auch noch etwas irres über KZs und Nazitum schwafeln?
> Für den Facepalm gibts nicht Hände die groß genug wären..


Wieder schön aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Erst schreibt er so schön populistisch "Bei uns sind alle Menschen gleich". Aber dann kommen Leute, die nicht nach seinem Geschmack sind, nicht mehr auf den Server??!! Such mir bitte ein anderes Wort für die konsequente Benachteiligung Anderer.

Ich wollte Faschismus bestimmt nicht verharmlosen!!

Ich könnte dir auch noch erklären, dass es diesen Begriff schon vor dem 3. Reich gab. Aber das führt jetzt wirklich zu weit.


----------



## alu355 (6. Juni 2012)

Wenn jemand sich hinstellt und "Dass du nicht der beste Admin bist, zeigen deine Aussagen." von der Leine läßt, stellt er im Umkehrschluß fest, daß er sehr wohl selbst der beste Admin ist - da er ja nicht solch fälschliche Aussagen tätigt und anscheinend genau weiß, was der beste Admin so zu tun und zu lassen hat. (Kannste auch als Antwort nehmen T-I3ag - ich behaupte mal Treffer versenkt, kannst dich aber gern weiterhin unwissend hinstellen)
Dann ist meine Aussage "Ui der Superadmin hat gesprochen" eigentlich überspitzt äußerst zutreffend.
Wer aber wie T-I3ag andauernd offensiv und in herabwürdigendem Tonfall diskutiert, hat absolut nicht einen freundlichen und zuvorkommenden Diskussionstil von meiner Seite aus verdient und muß halt mit der "harten Kante" leben.
Bis jetzt hat noch niemand "du nazi" geschrieben.
Falls es nicht aufgefallen ist - T-I3ag mußte unbedingt Faschismus ins Spiel bringen - als wäre dieses bedeutende Wort nicht schon schwerst inflationär verwendet.

Soviel zu der Sprache.


----------



## alu355 (6. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder spektakulär, wie Leute einfach von Links und Rechts reinquatschen und dann noch alles aus dem Zusammenhang reißen.
> Bitte unterstreich mir die Stelle in meinen Kommentaren, wo ich das behaupte. Ich finde es jetzt nicht auf Anhieb.
> Richtig. Vollkommen legitim. Ich habe auch nie etwas anderes behauptet. Kann jeder "Kneipenwirt", machen wie er will. Schließlich bezahlt er für seine "Kneipe". Trotzdem ist er ein schlechter "Kneipenwirt", wenn er jeden zweiten, dritten oder vierten Gast wegschickt, nur weil ihm etwas nicht passt.
> Viel Spaß beim herausfinden, wer dieses "Extra" hat.
> ...




Solange der Laden läuft ist er kein schlechter Kenipenwirt sondern ein erfolgreicher - schon seltsam das ein Laden wie das P1 brummt, obwohl über 80% der Gäste gar nicht hereinkommen. 
Aber hey, für dich scheint halt auch alles schlecht, was nicht deiner Meinung ist - und da wirst du das anderen vor? Ähem.
Uhm Benachteiligung? 
Maximal Diskriminierung?
Ja das könntest du mir erklären und weiterhin auf Besserwisser und Oberlehrer machen, obwohl heutzutage jeder Grundschüler einfach nur Wiki zu bemühen braucht - ja sehr elitär.
Da du aber es erklären möchtest solltest du auch nicht die Begrifflichkeit nutzen wie sie etwa vor einem Jahrhundert verwendet worden ist sondern die, wie sie heute Verwendung findet.
Ach und die Extras werden nur im Einzelfall benachteiligt - im großen Ganzen werden sie ja auf allen anderen Servern bevorzugt (und ja es ist recht einfach herauszufinden wer ein "Extra" ist).


----------



## T-I3ag (6. Juni 2012)

alu355 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sich hinstellt und "Dass du nicht der beste Admin bist, zeigen deine Aussagen." von der Leine läßt, stellt er im Umkehrschluß fest, daß er sehr wohl selbst der beste Admin ist - da er ja nicht solch fälschliche Aussagen tätigt und anscheinend genau weiß, was der beste Admin so zu tun und zu lassen hat. (Kannste auch als Antwort nehmen T-I3ag - ich behaupte mal Treffer versenkt, kannst dich aber gern weiterhin unwissend hinstellen)



Bitte, ich bitte dich wirklich, dichte dir nicht das dazu was du hören willst. Ich bin ganz sicher nicht der beste Admin. Aber darum geht es auch überhaupt nicht.

Muss ich denn selbst in der Bundesliga spielen, um feststellen zu können, dass einer den Ball nicht trifft???




alu355 schrieb:


> Wer aber wie T-I3ag andauernd offensiv und in herabwürdigendem Tonfall diskutiert, ...



Offensiv gebe ich gerne zu. Aber bitte wen würdige ich herab??? Wen habe ich beleidigt???



alu355 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat noch niemand "du nazi" geschrieben.
> Falls es nicht aufgefallen ist - T-I3ag mußte unbedingt Faschismus ins Spiel bringen - als wäre dieses bedeutende Wort nicht schon schwerst inflationär verwendet.
> 
> Soviel zu der Sprache.


 
Öhmm. Dir ist schon klar, dass ein Faschist nicht unbedingt ein Nazi ist??? Aber wie gesagt, dass führt zu weit.



alu355 schrieb:


> Wer aber wie T-I3ag andauernd offensiv und in herabwürdigendem Tonfall diskutiert, hat absolut nicht einen freundlichen und zuvorkommenden Diskussionstil von meiner Seite aus verdient und muß halt mit der "harten Kante" leben.


Das hätte deine Chance sein können, dich gut darzustellen. Stattdessen kommt eine Aussage wie, "Wenn der das macht, dann mach ich das auch". 
Aber macht nix. Ich kann mit der "harten Kante" leben. Hoffentlich kommt die auch noch.


----------



## T-I3ag (6. Juni 2012)

alu355 schrieb:


> Solange der Laden läuft ist er kein schlechter Kenipenwirt sondern ein erfolgreicher - schon seltsam das ein Laden wie das P1 brummt, obwohl über 80% der Gäste gar nicht hereinkommen.


P1 ist eine Discothek und keine Kneipe. Somit gibt es ein größeres Einzugsgebiet. Leute fahren aus Hamburg nach München um ins P1 zu gehen. Und das nicht selten. Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass das bei Kneipen nicht so häufig vorkommt. 

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es das P1 auch nur einmal. Was auch ein guter Grund sein könnte. 

Aber lassen wir jetzt die Vergleiche.


----------



## alu355 (6. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Öhmm. Dir ist schon klar, dass ein Faschist nicht unbedingt ein Nazi ist??? Aber wie gesagt, dass führt zu weit.



Oh man. Ich lege das mal einfach ab unter "falsch verstanden". Das war eine Antwort auf Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer mit "Bis jetzt hat noch niemand "du nazi" geschrieben." Scheints immer noch zu glauben, daß niemand anderes Ahnung davon hat, daher der beißartige Reflex.



T-I3ag schrieb:


> Das hätte deine Chance sein können, dich gut darzustellen. Stattdessen kommt eine Aussage wie, "Wenn der das macht, dann mach ich das auch".
> Aber macht nix. Ich kann mit der "harten Kante" leben. Hoffentlich kommt die auch noch.


Oh ich soll mich wohl noch verneigen und ganz lieb sein. Seltsam, daß das immer genau von den Personen kommt die austeilen können, aber anscheinend nicht einstecken wollen.

Normalerweise antworte ich generell nicht auf solche Diskussionen, aber mal mach ich auch einen Ausrutscher.
Es zieht mir einfach nur extremst die Hutschnur hoch, daß ich für Server zahlen soll - diese mit meiner Freizeit betreuen darf und dann auch noch 
mir von EA VIP-Spieler vorsetzen lassen muß.
Und nein ich sehe es nicht ein, dauernd die Reserveslots zu manipulieren nur damit unsere Claner und ein ganzer Haufen Stammspieler auch drauf kommt und nicht jedesmal weiter nach hinten rutscht sobald sich ein VIP Spieler ans Ende der Que setzt.
Mag sein das eurer voll ist oder aber auch nur dauernd gähnende Leere - unser Server ist überlaufen - die VIP Spieler machen das ganze weit schlimmer.
Das war mein letzter Post in der Sache - kannst endlich das letzte Wort haben.


----------



## BeMonn (6. Juni 2012)

dantoX schrieb:


> Wow ... was für ein Mist! Absolut lächerlich!
> 
> Mal sehen was man aus diesem Post verwenden kann...
> 
> Das ist so ziemlich das einzige in deinem Post, dass es wert ist gelesen zu werden. Hast du das an den Support geschrieben? Oder hast du es selbst nur zitiert? Es ist jedenfalls selten dämlich!


 
Ich hab es aus dem offiziellen Englischen BF3 Forum kopiert. Weil die Frage offen war ob B2K doppelt bezahlt werden muss im komplett Packet. Ich werd es mir entweder mit zugekniffenen Augen kaufen oder die DLC einzeln für sich.


----------



## chiubiu (6. Juni 2012)

Abgesehen von der doch etwas allumfassenden Diskussion hier:

Habe soeben etwas bemerkt - keine Ahnung wie das bei euch in Deutschland ist, jedenfalls in der Schweiz kann man das Zeug auch in $ kaufen (so wie es jedenfalls aussieht, hab es nicht bis zum Schluss durchgetestet):

Dazu einfach statt über Origin in den OriginStore zu gehen (da erhalte ich den Preis in Euro, also 49.90 Euro = 60 CHF)  via battlelog Homepage auf Premium kaufen klicken (keine Angst, ich kaufs nicht  ). Hier erscheint das Angebot in 49.90$ = 50 CHF...


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet ja jemand Analogien zu Battlefield Premium:
> 
> Ich habe ein PCGames-Abo.
> Ich habe dieses Abo im vorraus bezahlt.
> ...



Der Vergleich hinkt aber: Du musst für die PC Games aber nicht erst 50 Euro zahlen und dann nochmal ein Abo abschließen, um an alle Inhalte zu kommen. Hier wird quasi doppelt kassiert


----------



## T-I3ag (6. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber: Du musst für die PC Games aber nicht erst 50 Euro zahlen und dann nochmal ein Abo abschließen, um an alle Inhalte zu kommen. Hier wird quasi doppelt kassiert



Man macht sich vorher natürlich auch erst ein Bild der Zeitschrift, was auch mit Kosten verbunden ist.
Ich muss mir auch erst ein Heft (in dem Fall Battlefield 3) oder mehrere kaufen und bilde mir dann ein Urteil. Wenn mir dann dieses Heft gefällt und ich der Überzeugung bin, zukünftige Ableger halten die Qualität, dann kann ich ein Abo (hier Battlefield 3 Premium) abschließen.

Auch wenn Kosten für ein Heft und Battlefield 3 etwas auseinander gehen, glaub ich trotzdem, dass das ein guter Vergleich war.

Ich wollte mit dem Beispiel auch nur deutlich machen, dass es dieses Modell schon in zig anderen Branchen gibt. Und da kommt auch keiner auf die Idee, z.B. "scheiß PCGames", "voll die Ausbeuter", "PCGames kategorisiert Menschen in zwei Klassen" zu schreiben. Es ist einfach eine Form der Kundenbindung und bedeudet Planungssicherheit für das Unternehmen.

Der einzige Kritikpunkt den ich auch sehe ist, dass B2K-Käufer (extra gekauft - nicht mit der LE) einen Nachteil haben. Den muss sich EA auch gefallen lassen. Alles andere ist schwelgen in Erinnerungen an eine "bessere" Zeit.


----------



## dantoX (6. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht den Troll füttern, einfach ignorieren, der ist eh bald wieder weg
> warum wohl, bestimmt weil die COs alle so Korrupt sind und Böse und nicht weil man sich da ganz zur Wurst macht



Nun komm' mal wieder runter! Mir ist das spontan eingefallen und da habe ich das eben als Vergleich gezogen. Der Vergleich mag hinken - ich seh' es ein und damit ist die Sache gut. Da braucht man sich nicht so drüber zu echauffieren.

dX


----------



## dantoX (6. Juni 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> > _Zitat von dantoX
> > Ich versteh' das Problem nicht! Zusätzlicher Content kostet eben zusätzliches Geld! Bitte erkläre mir jemand was daran falsch sein soll?_
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst gar nichts! Und das scheinen einige hier nicht zu verstehen. Du bekommst für 50 Euro Zugang zu allen geplanten DLCs und einige "Premium" Vorteile. Willst du die Premiumvorteile, musst du 50 Euro zahlen. Vollkommen richtig. Willst du aber nur ein oder zwei Mappacks kaufen, kannst du diese auch einzeln beziehen, Premiumkunde bist du dann aber nicht.

Ich kann schon verstehen, dass das dem ein oder anderen gegen den Strich geht, aber so ist das Leben. Schon mal ein neues Auto konfiguriert? Du willst einen dunklen Himmel haben? Dann musst du das teure Sportpaket dazu kaufen. Du willst braunes Leder? Das gibt es nur in Verbindung mit dem Exklusivpaket. Du willst nicht, dass ein Premiumuser in der Warteschlange früher dran kommt als du? Dann musst du das Paket mit sämtlichen DLCs kaufen. Ja, das Leben ist hart!

Jetzt frage ich euch: Was wollt ihr eigentlich? Als der Premiumdienst das erste Mal angekündigt wurde, dachte jeder erst Mal, dass man dafür monatlich zahlen darf. Viele haben sich schon aufgeregt bevor Details bekannt wurden. Jetzt gibt es diesen Premiumdienst im Prinzip geschenkt, wenn man vorab alle DLCs bezahlt. EA hat was davon, denn sie haben ihre DLCs an den Mann gebracht und der Kunde bekommt alle DLCs mit einem kleinen Rabatt, sowie die Premiumvorteile. Man kann EA viel vorwerfen - aber zumindest das finde ich absolut fair!



Kwengie schrieb:


> > _Zitat von dantoX
> > Es gibt genug, die jeden Monat 14 Euro (sind es noch 14 Euro?) für WOW zahlen. Zusätzlicher Content wird da in Form von Addons geliefert - die gibt es auch nicht geschenkt. Aber wehe da steht EA drauf, dann muss es ja Abzocke sein._
> 
> 
> ...



Ob ich das wusste oder nicht spielt doch gar keine Rolle! Denn ich wusste ziemlich genau, was ich damals für knapp 50 Euro bekommen habe und nur das zählt. Von mir aus können die noch 20 DLCs rausbringen, die würde ich mir zwar sicher nicht alle kaufen, aber stören tut mich das nicht.

Und was hast du eigentlich für ein Problem mit dem Premiumdienst? Ja die Geschichte mit der Warteschlange ist 'ne heiße Angelegenheit. Was ich davon halten soll weiß ich auch nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass ich mich äußerst selten in Warteschlangen aufhalte. In meinen Augen wird das Thema überdramatisiert.



Kwengie schrieb:


> > _Zitat von dantoX
> >
> > Natürlich versucht EA hier die Katze im Sack zu verkaufen. Aber das ist seit Jahren (leider) Gang und Gäbe. Jede Neuerscheinung wirbt Monate vor Release mit Pre-Order-Boni. Bei Battlefield Premium ist es dann plötzlich wieder ein Problem. Warum? Weil es neu ist. Weil sich solche Pakete früher "Addons" nannten und nicht DLC - und DLCs sind per Definition ja schon böse._
> 
> ...



Wat? Ich versuch mich zu rechtfertigen? Sicher nicht! Ich diskutiere ein wenig, das war's dann aber auch. Für was habe ich denn Rechtfertigung nötig? Dass ich eine andere Meinung habe als du? Nein!

Fakt ist: Pre-Order-Boni sind längst nichts neues! Und ein Pre-Order-Boni ist nichts anderes als ein Versuch die Kunden zum Kauf zu bewegen, bevor sie sich über die genauen Vor- und Nachteile eines Titels bewusst sind. Genau das Gleiche passiert hier mit dem Premium"Paket". Wir wissen nicht, wie die DLCs qualitativ sein werden, wer blind kauft, wird mit BF Premium belohnt. That's the deal!



Kwengie schrieb:


> > _Zitat von dantoX
> > Bei BF2 wurden damals auch schon zwei "Boosterpacks" angeboten dessen Inhalt mit denen der DLCs vergleichbar sein dürfte, sie waren allerdings teurer als die DLCs. Abzocke?_
> 
> 
> ...



Tatsache? Ich hätte schwören können, sie hätten die Dinger damals für 19,99 € verkauft. Sorry mein Fehler. Ist nun auch schon ein paar Jahre her. Trotzdem empfinde ich den Preis der DLCs zwar als hoch, aber noch in Ordnung.



Kwengie schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um diese DLCs, sondern um diesen für mich fragwürdigen kostenpflichtigen Dienst [...]
> 
> Wenn Du Dir früher diese DLCs zu Battlefield erworben hast, hast Du gegenüber dem anderen Spieler keine Vorteile erhalten, aber mit dem Premium-Dienst erhältst Du Vorteile und das ist FAIL!!!
> Außerdem gefällt mir dieser kostenpflichtige Dienst wegen der Einführung der "Zweiklassengesellschaft" nicht, daß ich bezüglich der letzten beiden DLCs, über die ja nichts bekannt ist, sozusagen die Katze im Sack kaufe und daß Battlefield zu einer Melkmaschine verkommen ist.



Du sprichst ständig von irgendwelchen Vorteilen für Premium Spieler. Außer der zwielichtigen Geschichte mit der Bevorzugung in der Warteschlange seh' ich aber keine Vorteile. Ein paar zusätzliche Waffen - da geh' ich aber stark davon aus, dass das im Prinzip nur neue Skins bekannter Waffen sind, mit evt. leicht modifizierten Werten.

Und das mit der Melkmaschine sollte eigentlich jedem vorher klar gewesen sein. Warum ist das so ein Drama? Es gibt neuen Content und der will bezahlt werden. DEAL WITH IT!



Kwengie schrieb:


> Eine Legende ist gestorben!!!



Ganz klar... noch ein paar mehr Ausrufezeichen hätten deiner Aussage zusätzliche Seriosität verliehen 

Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal!

dX


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2012)

dantoX schrieb:


> Nun komm' mal wieder runter! Mir ist das spontan eingefallen und da habe ich das eben als Vergleich gezogen. Der Vergleich mag hinken - ich seh' es ein und damit ist die Sache gut. Da braucht man sich nicht so drüber zu echauffieren.
> 
> dX


 
ähm ja
ich merke, du hast nicht verstanden worauf der Beitrag abzielt, komisch, denn das war mehr als unmissverständlich


----------



## dantoX (6. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm ja
> ich merke, du hast nicht verstanden worauf der Beitrag abzielt, komisch, denn das war mehr als unmissverständlich


 
Ach verdammt... 

ich habe den falschen Satz zitiert. Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf diesen Satz: "ja, dann zieh halt nur Vergleiche mit Themen wo dich auskennst und nicht mit irgendwas wo dich nicht mal für interessierst und auch keine Lust hast dich drüber zu informieren, ob das überhaupt stimmt"

dX


----------



## dantoX (6. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber: Du musst für die PC Games aber nicht erst 50 Euro zahlen und dann nochmal ein Abo abschließen, um an alle Inhalte zu kommen. Hier wird quasi doppelt kassiert


 
Falsch! Der Vergleich ist wirklich gut. Dein Vergleich jedoch hink, nein... dein Vergleich liegt im Koma auf der Intensivstation! 

Du bekommst für das Geld neue Inhalte. Genau so wie bei einem Addon auch. Kassieren die Hersteller mit einem Addon also doppelt ab?

dX


----------



## Joerg2 (7. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber: Du musst für die PC Games aber nicht erst 50 Euro zahlen und dann nochmal ein Abo abschließen, um an alle Inhalte zu kommen. Hier wird quasi doppelt kassiert


 Sehe ich nicht so - wer zwingt dich denn die weiteren 50€ zu bezahlen ? Für die 50€ die du damals ausgegeben hast, hast du das bekommen, was man dir vorher versprochen hat - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn jetzt zusätzlich etwas verkauft werden soll - unabhängig davon, ob es vorher bekannt war oder nicht - hat das doch mit deinem ersten Kauf nichts mehr zu tun. 
Du gehst ja auch nicht in den Laden, kaufst einen DVD-Videorecorder (Battlefield)  und beschwerst dich dann, dass die Filme, die noch nicht im Fernsehn waren auf DVDs extra verkauft werden (DLCs bzw. Premium).
Und genau wie bei DVDs siehst du im Laden lediglich ein Cover zum Film und gehst dann das Risiko ein, das er dir nicht gefällt. Wenn dir dieses Risiko zu hoch ist, hindert dich keiner dran stattdessen was anderes im Fernsehn zu schauen (hier Battlefield 3 ohne Premium zu spielen).
Ich sehe darin einfach kein Problem. EA muss um den Content zu schaffen ne Gute Summe für Entwickler, Gebäude, etc. zahlen. Dass die das nicht aus reiner Menschenliebe machen ist klar. Und ich kann da sowohl die Seite verstehen, die sich auf das Angebot einlässt, weil Sie offenbar Spaß am Spiel hat, wie auch die, die sich lediglich auf ein oder zwei (oder kein) DLC beschränken und auch so zufrieden sind.

Im Grunde sollten wir doch alle froh sein, denn indirekt sagt EA damit doch: "Wir wollen nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Battlefield raustreten und es dann nach 12 Monaten nicht mehr supporten.". Sie sagen hier indirekt, dass sie sich noch mindestens bis März um das Spiel kümmern, die Server warten und Support bieten - für alle. Und das sollte uns doch im Grunde freuen.
Ich glaube fast, wenn das ganze statt Premium "DLC-Bundle" (o.Ä.) heißen würde, gäbs viel weniger Wind drum.


----------



## VigarLunaris (7. Juni 2012)

Bis der Onlinezwang und die Erforschung meines Rechners ausgeschlossen ist, werden Sie an mir kein Geld verdienen. Mein Rechner - mein Geld - MEIN Recht zu entscheiden was ein Anbieter lesen darf.

ES muss alsbald etwas her um hersteller an die K**** ran zu dürfen und Sie vor Gericht zu zerren, wenn Sie mich zwingen wollen alles auf meinen Rechner offen zu legen.


----------



## Gerry (7. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ihr spielt dicemüll d.h. ihr werdet nach den patch nur frust bugs und lags bekommen ihr naiven kinder.



Das Niveau deines "Kommentars" hebt sich nicht von dem deines Avatars ab. Bravo, Kleiner!


----------



## dantoX (7. Juni 2012)

VigarLunaris schrieb:


> Bis der Onlinezwang und die Erforschung meines Rechners ausgeschlossen ist, werden Sie an mir kein Geld verdienen. Mein Rechner - mein Geld - MEIN Recht zu entscheiden was ein Anbieter lesen darf.
> 
> ES muss alsbald etwas her um hersteller an die K**** ran zu dürfen und Sie vor Gericht zu zerren, wenn Sie mich zwingen wollen alles auf meinen Rechner offen zu legen.


 
Angeblich ist das doch längst kein Thema mehr bei Origin. Die AGBs wurden geändert und einige Internetseiten haben das Programm getestet und gesagt, dass tatsächlich nichts durchsucht wird. Oder hab' ich was verpasst?

Naja und online Zwang bei einem Spiel wie BF3 - das kann ich gerade noch so verkraften.

dX


----------



## Enisra (7. Juni 2012)

VigarLunaris schrieb:


> Bis der Onlinezwang und die Erforschung meines Rechners ausgeschlossen ist, werden Sie an mir kein Geld verdienen. Mein Rechner - mein Geld - MEIN Recht zu entscheiden was ein Anbieter lesen darf.


 
ähm
ja ne, dann kannst du ja kaufen, denn Origin hat nie spioniert
aber wenn man natürlich lieber irgendwelchen gefakten YT-Videos als seriösen IT-Magazinen vertraut, tjoa, muss jeder selbst wissen ob er Panik oder Information will, denn dummerweise ging das um die AGB die sich für die Zukunft eine Hintertür offen ließ, die aber zu ist


----------



## Frogrimm (7. Juni 2012)

Also ich halte von  dem Premium Status garnichts.Gestern kam ich nicht mehr auf den Server beim dem ich sonst immer drauf bin.Warum? Weil er  auf einmal nur für Premium Spieler zugänglich ist.Am Ende kommt man dann nur noch auf eine Handvoll Server oder was.


----------



## shippy74 (7. Juni 2012)

Lustig wirds wenn dann 5 Mio das Premium Paket kaufen und sich wundern das sie immer noch ewig in der Warteschlange hängen und sich irgendwie nix geändert hat. Das einzige Argument die 50 Euro zu zahlen ist in meinen Augen,wenn man eh alle DLC will und noch kein einziges hat. Diese erkaufte Bevorzugung bringt nix da es eh zu viele kaufen und wenn man nur ein einzelnes DLC haben will oder schon welche hat rechnet es sich nicht mehr..
Ich denk die Bevorzugung soll die Leute nur animieren Zeugs zu kaufen das sie eigentlich schon haben, zumal die Bezahlte Bevorzugung in meinen Augen ähnlich ist mit diesen Pay to Win Games. So fängts an und hört irgendwann mit übermächtigen BONUS Premium Waffen auf ohne die man nicht mal mehr nen Blumentopf gewinnen kann.


----------



## TheVirusGER (7. Juni 2012)

ich werd mir das Premium paket holen. 
hätte mir eh alle DLCs geholt.. und extra Waffen etc. gibts ja auch noch.
Passt für mich. gekauft!


----------



## VodkaMen (7. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab den Premiumdienst für PS3 und kann folgendes sagen :

Man verpasst nichts , wenn man den Premiumdienst nicht kauft . Ein Großteil dieser Extras ist nichts Besonderes wie Stats resetten , exklusive Dog-Tags oder die Favoriten-Funktion .

Den Vortritt in der Warteschlange habe ich bei den Matches nicht mitbekommen . Und die Tatsache , dass man frühzeitigen Zugang zu den DLCs hat , ist auch nicht schlimm .

Denn zumindest Close Quarters spielt sich zwar sehr spaßig , aber eben nicht "battlefieldmäßig" an , weswegen ich die CQ - Karten nur ab und zu spiele .

Zwar spart mit Premium 10 Euro ( 4 DLCs einzeln kaufen - 60 Euro ) , dennoch so richtig lohnen tut sich der Dienst nicht abgesehen vom frühzeitigen Zugang .

P.S. Wer eine PS3 und kB hat , 50 Euro zu zahlen , kann einfach einen Freund bitten , mit ihm den Premium-Dienst zu sharen . So hab ichs gemacht


----------



## VodkaMen (7. Juni 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Lustig wirds wenn dann 5 Mio das Premium Paket kaufen und sich wundern das sie immer noch ewig in der Warteschlange hängen und sich irgendwie nix geändert hat. Das einzige Argument die 50 Euro zu zahlen ist in meinen Augen,wenn man eh alle DLC will und noch kein einziges hat. Diese erkaufte Bevorzugung bringt nix da es eh zu viele kaufen und wenn man nur ein einzelnes DLC haben will oder schon welche hat rechnet es sich nicht mehr..
> Ich denk die Bevorzugung soll die Leute nur animieren Zeugs zu kaufen das sie eigentlich schon haben, zumal die Bezahlte Bevorzugung in meinen Augen ähnlich ist mit diesen Pay to Win Games. So fängts an und hört irgendwann mit übermächtigen BONUS Premium Waffen auf ohne die man nicht mal mehr nen Blumentopf gewinnen kann.



Ich würde vielleicht nicht unbedingt sagen , dass in Zukunft übermächtige Waffen kommen aber möglicherweise Exklusiv Waffen wie das neue Kampfmesser . Mir solls egal sein , ich mach sie trz alle mit meiner F2000


----------



## driftking007 (7. Juni 2012)

ich muss nun aber bf3 schon besitzen um die Inhalte genießen zu können oder? Oder ist BF3 dort schon mit enthalten? ...


----------



## Gerry (8. Juni 2012)

driftking007 schrieb:


> ich muss nun aber bf3 schon besitzen um die Inhalte genießen zu können oder? Oder ist BF3 dort schon mit enthalten? ...



Nein, das Hauptspiel BF3 ist nicht enthalten, aber da das erste DLC BTK im Premium-Paket enthalten ist, kannst du auf die günstigere Normalversion des Hauptspiels zurückgreifen, d.h. es muss nicht die Limited Edition sein.


----------



## Klingelmann (9. Juni 2012)

BF3 premium/dlc? dislike!
läuft wahrscheinlich wie früher bei bf2. die ersten drei monate findest du noch server und danach wirds immer schwieriger überhaupt einen server zu finden der den premium/dlc mist unterstützen,bis sie dann ganz weg sind.
und wenn man pech hat wird man grundlos nach drei wochen ohne begründigung von EA gesperrt weil man die möglichkeiten des spiels nutzt.
dieses geld gebe ich lieber für neue spiele aus wie z.b. das neue ghost recon oder arma3.


----------



## Gerry (9. Juni 2012)

Hört sich so an, als hätte man dich nicht grundlos bestraft. Solltest du in diese Kategorie von "Spielern" fallen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du nicht nur von den DLCs Abstand nimmst.


----------



## Enisra (9. Juni 2012)

Gerry schrieb:


> Hört sich so an, als hätte man dich nicht grundlos bestraft. Solltest du in diese Kategorie von "Spielern" fallen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du nicht nur von den DLCs Abstand nimmst.


 
och, sagen wir´s doch herraus, er einer der einfach exploited hat
Und unschuldig ist man nur, wenn man aus Unwissenheit über so einen stolpert, aber nicht mit aus voller absicht herraus
Außerdem macht man damit nur sich und vorallem den anderen den Spaß kaputt


----------



## Gerry (9. Juni 2012)

Ja, von diesen armen Würstchen gibt es von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Sicherlich auch ein Problem des heutzutage frühen Zugangs zu solchen Spielen im Teenageralter.

Vielleicht sollte man in Zukunft die Preise mal wirklich empfindlich anziehen. :p


----------



## Enisra (9. Juni 2012)

Gerry schrieb:


> Ja, von diesen armen Würstchen gibt es von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Sicherlich auch ein Problem des heutzutage frühen Zugangs zu solchen Spielen im Teenageralter.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man in Zukunft die Preise mal wirklich empfindlich anziehen. :p


 
ach, das bringt doch nichts
eher sollte man da bei den Eltern und deren miesen erziehung anfangen, die solche Hobby-Soziopahten hervor bringen, was aber leider kein modernes Problem ist, aber durch Multiplayer streut das doch schon mehr


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (9. Juni 2012)

Nun ich hab's mir gekauft. 50 € sind definitiv zu teuer. Origin Indien regelt. Für 21 € beschwere ich mich nicht, zwei DLCs hätte ich mir ohnehin gekauft (mindestens). 

Ich hätte nichts gegen den Premiumkram, gäbe es nicht zwei bzw. drei Sachen:

- Warteschlangenpriorität ist gemein (ich war gestern platz 4 und plötzlich bin ich gejoint), aber wenigstens verbuggt (einmal war ich platz 4, dann 3, dann 5, dann 6)
- Das neue Messer ist "schneller" als das alte, sieht dafür aus wie ein Schraubenschlüssel
- Die neuen Waffen sind teilweise echt overpowered, vor allem L86A2 und AUG A3. Und ganz besonderns die SCAR-L. SPAS(T) habe ich mal getestet, aber nur selten was gekillt. Bin ich vielleicht zu doof für.

Aber die neue M320 ist nice, sowas habe ich mir schon zu Release gewünscht.


----------



## Gerry (11. Juni 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> . Origin Indien regelt. Für 21 € beschwere ich mich nicht,



Na dann mal viel Glück. Glaube kaum, dass EA dies einfach so hinnimmt.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (11. Juni 2012)

Gerry schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Glück. Glaube kaum, dass EA dies einfach so hinnimmt.


 
Mein Account wurde bisher noch nicht gebannt. Außerdem habe ich es ja legal erworben in ihrem eigenen Store. Ich geb aber zu, dass ich seit der Diablo 3 Sachen mit der russischen Edition vorsichtig sein werde, wenn es darum geht, ganze Spiele (und nicht nur Zusätze) aus anderen Ländern zu kaufen. Zumindest aus Russland, China etc.


----------



## Gerry (11. Juni 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Mein Account wurde bisher noch nicht gebannt.



Bei diesem DLC-Paket, das sich über ein Jahr erstreckt, wird jeder Download bzw. jede Aktivierung sicherlich spannend.



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich es ja legal erworben in ihrem eigenen Store.



Achso, du hast dich beim Kauf von Indien aus eingewählt (keinen Proxy verwendet) und als Adresse auch deinen Wohnsitz in Indien angegeben. Stimmt, dann hast du es legal erworben und EA kann nichts machen. 



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> dass ich seit der Diablo 3 Sachen mit der russischen Edition vorsichtig sein werde, wenn es darum geht, ganze Spiele (und nicht nur Zusätze) aus anderen Ländern zu kaufen. Zumindest aus Russland, China etc.



Auch EA hat bei BF3 u.a. mehrere russische keys gesperrt.

Wer gerne auf Risiko geht, der kann einen Versuch starten und evtl. € 28 sparen. Letztendlich muss man dann aber damit rechnen, dass der Premium-key gesperrt wird und im schlimmsten Falle sogar das ganze Spiel.


----------



## Vordack (11. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> DAS ist die dümmste Argumentation ever.
> 
> Ich könnte mir jetzt die Mühe machen und eine bessere Niederschreiben, aber wenn ich eins hier gelernt habe: Sich mit Leuten wie dir zu streiten hat keinen Sinn, denn mit Logik ist denen nicht beizukommen. Drum erkenne diesen Post als Kritik gegen deine Person in Ermangelung eines dislikebuttons an und nicht als Start einer Argumentationskette.





> Sollte ich das sehen bei uns auf dem Server bekommt er von mir auch ne Premium behandlung und das umsonst!
> Für mich/uns von unseren Team sind ALLE leute gleich und so behandeln wir auch alle.



Also das IST echt mit die dümmste Argumentation ever, dfa hatte T-i3 nicht ganz unrecht 

So ein widerspruch in sich... das ist in etwa so sinnvoll wie alle "farbigen" zu töten um Rassismus zu eliminieren


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (11. Juni 2012)

Gerry schrieb:


> Achso, du hast dich beim Kauf von Indien aus eingewählt (keinen Proxy verwendet) und als Adresse auch deinen Wohnsitz in Indien angegeben. Stimmt, dann hast du es legal erworben und EA kann nichts machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zunächst einmal: Ich besitze sogar einen russischen Key. Insgesamt habe ich für BF3 bisher ~46 € hingeblättert. Und ich habe bisher noch nicht gehört, dass russische Keys gesperrt wurden, weil es etwa russische Keys sind. Höchstens, wenn besagte Keys geklaut wurden, und das ist bei meinem Anbieter eher unwahrscheinlich. Zweitens habe ich tatsächlich meine echte Adresse angegeben und ja, ich habe einen Proxy verwendet. Und das ist weder illegal noch steht es in irgendwelchen AGBs von EA. Als Land musste ich natürlich etwas aus dem Raum angeben, aber MasterCard wird sicherlich mit Freuden Auskunft über die Herkunft des Kartenbesitzers erteilen 

Das einzige, worüber ich mir sorgen machen sollte, ist, dass ich per Proxy mit Kreditkarte bezahlt habe. Aber soweit ich mich erinnere, verlief die ganze Geschichte über HTTPS, und für gewöhnlich ist es eigentlich schwierig, verschlüsselte Datenpakete zu knacken.


----------



## Gerry (11. Juni 2012)

Ganz so einfach sollte man sich die Angelegenheit nicht machen.

Zitat aus einer News:
"Ein Anruf bei der EA-Hotline soll dabei die Erklärung gebracht haben,  dass die Schlüssel, die bei Key-Stores gekauft werden, Keys unbekannter  Herkunft seien und als Betrugsversuch eingestuft würden. Einige der Keys  würden von EA direkt als russische Schlüssel erkannt und würden – bei  Verwendung mit einem europäischen Origin-Account – direkt gesperrt. Den  Nutzern wird empfohlen, sich das Geld für den Key-Kauf bei ihrem  jeweiligen Händler zurückzuholen und über einen akzeptierten  Vertriebsweg Battlefield 3 zu kaufen."

Ansonsten hier einfach mal lesen:
EA-Foren


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (11. Juni 2012)

Da waren sogar Keys von MediaMarkt mit dabei. Und bei denen wurde ja der Key quasi nach Aktivierung gesperrt (habe nicht alles gelesen, 27 Seiten sind zuviel). 
Ich vertraue darauf, dass es reicht, dass ich den Premium-Key bei Origin habe. Und dass EA Tumult beim RU-Key macht, bezweifle ich. Ich habe 3 mal mit dem Live-Support gesprochen und denen klar gemacht, woher ich meinen Key habe, und die haben mir weiterhin hervorragend geholfen. Außer beim ME3-RU-Key, als ich Probleme mit der Sprache haben, da hat mich der Support an den Verkäufer verwiesen. 

Dennoch kann es natürlich immer sein, dass solche Keys gesperrt werden, keine Frage. Es gibt immer ein Risiko, wenn man Sachen günstiger haben will als das lokale Angebot.


----------



## Herculessy (16. Juni 2012)

hi ich hab mir Bf3 Premium geholt finde super das alles wie es beschrieben ist auch so funktioniert zB add on upgrade hat geklappt und eben auch das 4 tage doppel XP für premium player ist im momend echt cool   finde toll das es bei gamesload nur 48 euro kostet 
und es reicht wenn man nur bf3 hat + premium um auf den neusten stand zu sein und braucht in zukunft auch keine add on bezahlen einfach up daten und gut isses  also lohnt es auf alle fälle  auch bei schnellspiel man ist sofort im game ohne wartezeit ist echt klasse 
also freu mich schon auf euch  zum durchlöchern versteht sich xDDD


----------



## Kwengie (16. Juni 2012)

Ich finde das neue Geschäftsmodell von EA zum Kotzen, weil es die Battlefieldspieler in zwei Lager, eine Art ZweiKlassenGesellschaft teilt. 
Tolles Wort im übrigen und was ist so geil dran, wenn ich jetzt Premium-Kunde bin?
Warum heißt das Paket nicht einfach Battlefield 3 Complete Edition, wie früher halt?


und werde ich nun auf einem "Warte-Server" als "normalsterblicher" Battlefield 3-Spieler immer wieder nach hinten gekickt, weil Premiumkunden Vorrrang haben?

Warum werden ich, wenn dies stimmt, bestraft, wenn ich mich nur für Armored Kill (Conquest) interessiere?


----------



## DonCatan (16. Juni 2012)

Herculessy schrieb:


> finde toll das es bei gamesload nur 48 euro kostet


 
Ja nich? Das ist der absolute Wahnsinn. Das ist bestimmt das Schnäppchen der Woche.
Ob die so ein Angebot lange halten können? Machen die da nich ein riesiges Minus oder zahlen sie da nicht drauf?

Muss man gleich per Rundschreiben verschicken, dass man hier ganze 1,99 Euro sparen kann.
Dafür kann man sich bestimmt wieder 50 ml Hautcreme, neuen Nagellack oder wieder ein ganze Flasche Haarspray bei Aldi kaufen...


----------



## MadMonk05 (18. Juni 2012)

gibt sicher Seiten auf denen es etwas günstiger ist, aber bei den meisten (origin, mmoga, etcetc) kostets überall gleich viel von daher ist der Preis in erster Linie ja egal (gerade wenns nur ein Euro nachlass wäre XD)
aber es lohnt sich definitiv die Premium Edition zu holen anstatt alle einzeln ^^


----------



## DonCatan (20. Juni 2012)

*naja...*

die Karten sind viel zu klein    und ich komme auch von Call of Duty.
Ganz ehrlich, hätt ich das vorher gewusst, hätt ich mir das Mappack nie gekauft.  
Das sind im Leben keine 15,- Euro wert. 

------------------------


Ziba-Turm: 

Lieblos gestaltet und einfach nur langweilig, viel zu klein. Doppelt so groß wäre besser.
Hier hat sich niemand viel Mühe gegeben. Lieblos gestaltet.
Ein blauer Himmel, schöne Zimmer und Sonne blenden mich nicht. 
Man möchte vielleicht mal in so einem Hotel seine Zeit verbringen, aber spielen? 

Nein danke.

Note: 5 

-------

Operation 925: 

Einige Stellen sind schön gemacht, aber der vordere Foyer-Raum mit den großen Fluren gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht. Auch die weitläufigen Büroräume machen niemanden an.

Note: 4- 

-------

Altmetall: 

Auf den ersten oberflächlichen Eindruck...
Wow, echt geil.

Auf den Zweiten muss ich sagen, dass nur die eine Seite/Hälfte des Werks schön ist. Die andere mit der Dachbegehung ist doch völlig langweilig.

Deswegen Note 1 für die schöne Hälfte und die Verbindungen über den Gleisen und Note 5 für die andere "Dachseite". 
Zudem ist sie doch etwas klein. Wäre sie doch auch nur doppelt so groß. 
Dafür gibt es nochmal Note 3-

Komplette Note dieser Map: 3 

-------

Donya-Festung: 

Jaaaa, das ist mal eine geile Map.... 
Sehr schön & liebevoll gestaltet. Auch wenn sie etwas klein ist, macht es hier viel Spaß.

Note: 1 


------------------------


Fassen wir zusammen

Ziba-Turm:     Note 5 
Operation 925: Note 4-  
Altmetall:     Note 3 
Donya-Festung: Note 1 

               -------
               Note 3,3 fürs komplette Mappack    

Enttäuschend. Auch wenn man auf die Call of Duty Spieler abzielte,
sind die Maps doch viel zu klein. 

Mit Sicherheit ist dieses Mappack keine 15,- Euro wert.
Da ärgere ich mich sehr drüber. Und in Zukunft werde ich mir jede einzelne Map kommender Battlefield-Spiele vorher probespielen.
Battlefield ist bei der Mapgestaltung doch schon sehr unterschiedlich in der Qualität. 
Das reicht von wunderschön (z.B. Sharqi-Halbinsel, Teheran Schnellstraße) 
bis völlig beschissen (Metro).

Dafür hätte man sich günstiger ein Mappack eines älteren (weil besser) Call of Duty Spiels kaufen können. 
Diese wären schöner und größer.

Battlefield 3 wurde hier nicht bewertet (finde ich auch weiterhin sehr gut), nur dieses Mappack.


----------



## Gerry (20. Juni 2012)

... mit dieser Meinung stehst du aber bisher alleine da. Zumindest wenn ich meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem DLC und mehrere Reviews heranziehe.

Wer noch unschlüssig ist, sollte sich besser dieses Review durchlesen:
Battlefield 3 - Review - Close Quarters im Test: Mission accomplished


----------



## ING (20. Juni 2012)

Gerry schrieb:


> Wer noch unschlüssig ist, sollte sich besser dieses Review durchlesen:
> Battlefield 3 - Review - Close Quarters im Test: Mission accomplished


wobei man auf einer seite namens battlefield-3.org auch nicht eine allzu kritische review erwarten dürfte


----------



## DonCatan (20. Juni 2012)

Gerry schrieb:


> ... mit dieser Meinung stehst du aber bisher alleine da. Zumindest wenn ich meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem DLC und mehrere Reviews heranziehe.
> [/url]



Man mag anderer Meinung sein, doch das ist nicht diskutierbar.
Das ist nur mein Geschmack (Meinung) und nicht verhandelbar 

Es gibt doch immer welche, die anderer Leute ihre Meinung nicht akzeptieren wollen und können.

Traurig. 


Immer Übrigen stehst Du wohl absolut alleine da.

Bis jetzt ist der Stand nämlich so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da bin ich doch wohl mit meiner Benotung ganz weit oben.
Besser werden das wohl nur die CoD-Spieler finden, 
die schon die Bungalow-Map mit den 2 gegenüberliegenden Häusern & dem Bus in der Mitte aus Black Ops
ach so toll fanden ...

Ist das nicht einfach ein bißchen *nur* peinlich mit seinem Mercedes zu protzen ? Auch nur eine Meinung ...


----------



## Gerry (20. Juni 2012)

Ach, bist du goldig ... in jeglicher Hinsicht. Sei es deine angeblich unfehlbare Meinung, eine Umfrage mit 14 Teilnehmern (wahrscheinlich hast du dich sogar 13x neu eingewählt) oder dein Neid hinsichtlich eines Fahrzeuges. 

Ich lass dich mal alleine schmollen, Jungchen. Wer von deinen bisher 10 Beiträgen allein die paar in diesem Thread gelesen hat, der bemerkt schnell, dass du tiefgreifende Probleme hast.

Protzen würde ich übrigens, wenn auf dem Foto der Schriftzug "S65" erkennbar wäre.


----------



## ING (20. Juni 2012)

Gerry schrieb:


> Sei es deine angeblich unfehlbare Meinung...


wieso angeblich? seine meinung ist unfehlbar, genau wie deine und meine 



Gerry schrieb:


> Ich lass dich mal alleine schmollen, Jungchen. Wer von deinen bisher 10 Beiträgen allein die paar in diesem Thread gelesen hat, der bemerkt schnell, dass du tiefgreifende Probleme hast.


really? hab die ganzen 3 (!!) beiträge gelesen und kann außer etwas sarkasmus und persönlicher meinung nichts bedenkliches feststellen, da find ich deinen letzten beitrag deutlich bedenkenswerter


----------



## DonCatan (20. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube kaum, dass ich neidisch sein muss auf Sachen, die ich mir auch kaufen kann und auch sehr sehr viele andere.

Lege eben mehr Prioritäten auf andere Sachen und nicht (mehr) auf solche Oberflächlichkeiten.
Nichts gegen Mercedes. Bin selber Mercedes-Fan, aber irgendwie sind solche Avatare doch absolut Prollschiene.
Du scheinst es ja echt nötig zu haben, dass Du denkst, jemand wäre auf Deinen Mercedes neidisch.
Das wird ja immer peinlicher...
Noch gar nicht davon zu sprechen, dass der feine Herr eine S-Klasse mit 6,5 (!) Liter Motor fährt 
und uns das brühwarm unter unsere Nase hält.
Man, fahr lieber um den Block oder wieder nach D&W.

Bin Mitte 40 und ich glaube kaum, dass ich ausgerechnet auf irgendwelche Möchtegernstatussymbole mit *Billigfelgen* neidisch sein muß.

Lol, wär ja noch schöner.

Scheine Dich ja ganz schön getroffen zu haben, wenn Du schon so am weinen bist
& auf irgendwelche Zahl meiner Beiträge anspielen musst, nur weil Du keinen persönlichen Punkt zum Angreifen hast.
Soll ich Dir jetzt gratulieren, weil Du Deine Zeit, wohl hauptsächlichen mit spamen (momentan 574 Beiträge) zu verbringen scheinst, 
anstatt in Deinem geliebten Mappack oder mit Deinem tollen Mercedes, um den Dich mit Sicherheit jeder beneidet? 

Ich habe Wichtigers zu tun, als Foren vollposten und Menschen, die man nicht kennt, mit Jungchen anzusprechen.

Tiefgreifende Probleme? Ist schon irgendwie der blanke Hohn , wenn ausgerechnet Du davon sprichst.
Lerne erstmal anderer Meinungen zu tolerieren/akzeptieren und sich nicht wie wie ein kleines Kind zu benehmen.


Bevor das hier ausartet, schreib lieber PN`s.
Das muss ja nicht sein, dass andere damit noch belästigt werden.


----------



## Kwengie (20. Juni 2012)

Gerry schrieb:


> Ach, bist du goldig ... in jeglicher Hinsicht. Sei es deine angeblich unfehlbare Meinung, eine Umfrage mit 14 Teilnehmern (wahrscheinlich hast du dich sogar 13x neu eingewählt) oder dein Neid hinsichtlich eines Fahrzeuges.
> 
> Ich lass dich mal alleine schmollen, Jungchen. Wer von deinen bisher 10 Beiträgen allein die paar in diesem Thread gelesen hat, der bemerkt schnell, dass du tiefgreifende Probleme hast.
> 
> Protzen würde ich übrigens, wenn auf dem Foto der Schriftzug "S65" erkennbar wäre.




Ich schalte mich auch mal ein und ich finde es nicht gut, wie Du Dich hier aufspielst.
Lass doch jedem seine Meinung sein und er/ sie hat halt diese Meinung.
Und wenn dieser Spieler CoD kennt, kann er/ sie es wohl besser beurteilen, gelle?

Und ich als Alt-Battlefield-Spieler finde das DLC  auch nicht so prall, darum bekommt Dice auch keine Kohle von mir und Armored Kill schaue ich mir genau an, denn schließlich will ich wegen den Maps nicht wieder betrogen werden.

(und meine Meinung ist, daß der Conquest einfach nicht eingehen darf, denn dieser Modus steht für Battlefield!)


----------



## stawacz (20. Juni 2012)

DonCatan schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass ich neidisch sein muss auf Sachen, die ich mir auch kaufen kann und auch sehr sehr viele andere.
> 
> Lege eben mehr Prioritäten auf andere Sachen und nicht (mehr) auf solche Oberflächlichkeiten.
> Nichts gegen Mercedes. Bin selber Mercedes-Fan, aber irgendwie sind solche Avatare doch absolut Prollschiene.
> ...


 

Wenn du Mitte vierzig bist,bin ich der Osterhase


----------



## Gerry (20. Juni 2012)

DonCatan schrieb:


> 6,5 (!) Liter ... Billigfelgen



6 Liter und 20"-AMG, du Checker.
Du kennst dich als Mercedes-Fan ja wirklich gut aus. Sammelst du Sterne in deinem Kinderzimmer?



DonCatan schrieb:


> mit spamen (momentan 574 Beiträge) zu verbringen



Ja,  ein Posting pro Woche ist schon Spaming bis zum Exzess.
Mathematik macht dir offensichtlich so wenig Spaß wie BF3.

Was macht eigentlich deine Lieblingsumfrage? Hast du dich weiter neu eingewählt, um die Anzahl der Teilnehmer auf 20 hochzuschieben? LOL, you made my day!


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. Juni 2012)

Ich habe Popcorn mitgebracht. Komme ich zu spät? Kloppen se sich schon?


----------



## Kwengie (21. Juni 2012)

schaut lieber Fußball heute abend, würd ich mal sagen...


----------

